# ‘White Privilege’: Libs Erupt as Tebow Gets Second NFL Chance While Kaepernick Remains Sidelined



## The Purge (May 11, 2021)

Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.



News broke on Monday that the Jacksonville Jaguars are expected to sign former Heisman Trophy winner and NFL and MBA layer Tim Tebow to a one-year contract:







> The #Jaguars are planning to sign QB-turned-TE Tim Tebow to a 1-year deal, per me and @TomPelissero, a deal that could be official in the next week or so. Nothing done yet. But he’ll have a chance to make the team to reunite with his mentor and college head coach Urban Meyer.— Ian Rapoport (@RapSheet) May 10, 2021




But with news of the Jags deal, leftists unloaded on Twitter:

(Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com .

Hahahahahahahaha...I have no gripe against Tebow other than that he isn’t a good NFL quarterback, I admire his faith, and he is a good team player.

This has to leave a mark on that POS Kaepernick, to be sent the accurate message that Tim Tebow, even as compromised as he is talent-wise, is a good enough choice to get another chance, while Kaepernick is not.

Eat it, Kaepernick, and eat it hard.


----------



## K9Buck (May 11, 2021)

Tim Tebow is a GREAT man and follower of Jesus.  We should all strive to be like Tim!


----------



## Borillar (May 11, 2021)

More power to him. Hope he plays better as a TE than he did as a QB.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 11, 2021)

Kapernick is just a piss poor player.


----------



## Burgermeister (May 11, 2021)

I would love to see Kaepernick in some shallow crossing routes as a TE.


----------



## candycorn (May 11, 2021)

Borillar said:


> More power to him. Hope he plays better as a TE than he did as a QB.


I don’t remember erupting when I heard the news...did you?


----------



## DudleySmith (May 11, 2021)

Gee, a guy with character versus a feral animal that encourages murdering cops; what an insult to Democrats. Gestapo Garland just has to do something about this, and soon.


----------



## August West (May 11, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Gee, a guy with character versus a feral animal that encourages murdering cops; what an insult to Democrats. Gestapo Garland just has to do something about this, and soon.


Encourages murdering cops? Got a link to that or are you talking about the crazies who beat up 130 cops at the Trump riot?


----------



## DudleySmith (May 11, 2021)

August West said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, a guy with character versus a feral animal that encourages murdering cops; what an insult to Democrats. Gestapo Garland just has to do something about this, and soon.
> ...



Do you faggots actually think people have forgotten about the vermin's cop killer socks he was so proud of wearing and can now play dumb about it? lol you sociopaths are hilarious.


----------



## August West (May 11, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


Take your gay fantasies elsewhere because we`re not interested. Where`s your link to someone encouraging murdering cops?


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2021)

August West said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




The asshole supported BLM who not only has a record of killing cops but also of burning, looting and massive insurrection.  Piss on the sonofabitch.

The NFL has kissed enough of that destructive Black ass without kissing his also.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 11, 2021)

I thought Tebow should have been a tightend from the beginning.   He doesn't have the skills to play QB in the NFL full time.   But he has the size and the hands to play TE.  And the opponent will have to account for his throwing skills, limited though the may be.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I thought Tebow should have been a tightend from the beginning.   He doesn't have the skills to play QB in the NFL full time.   But he has the size and the hands to play TE.  And the opponent will have to account for his throwing skills, limited though the may be.




He only has a contract for a year.  If he produces he stays.  If not he goes.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I thought Tebow should have been a tightend from the beginning.   He doesn't have the skills to play QB in the NFL full time.   But he has the size and the hands to play TE.  And the opponent will have to account for his throwing skills, limited though the may be.


I don't know how they could never correct his throwing motion.  He threw the ball like a pitcher.


----------



## DudleySmith (May 11, 2021)

August West said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



Why is it faggots hate being called faggots? Aren't they supposed be proud of their fetishes? Yet they want to hide behind euphemisms like 'gay' for some reason. And this sicko actually thinks everybody has forgotten about his boyfriend's cop killer socks and love for BLM. What an idiot, as if that fad pop psychology crap they made up is supposed to scare people into silence or something.


----------



## DudleySmith (May 11, 2021)

Flash said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



His career as a player was toast; he needed a a scam to keep his name in the public eye, get a career running around whining about how he was discriminated against n stuff, wanted to make himself popular with idiots.


----------



## pknopp (May 11, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's sad that there are such hateful bitter people in this world such as yourself.


----------



## DudleySmith (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> ...


Awww, the commies pretending they  hate hate ... hilarious.


----------



## pknopp (May 11, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



 You sound so stupid when you do this. It's no wonder things are so bad. 

 I'm a Christian, not a commie.

_
36 Master, which is the great commandment in the law?

37 Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.

38 This is the first and great commandment.

39 And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. _

 Matthew 22:36-39


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Tim Tebow is a GREAT man and follower of Jesus.  We should all strive to be like Tim!



Yes, because why should the Almighty Sky Pixie do things like fail to cure starvation in Africa when he has important things to do like alter the outcome of football games.


----------



## citygator (May 11, 2021)

Liberals don’t dislike Tebow. That’s some right wing super snowflake shit. People pointed out Tebows knee was treated different from Kapernick’s knee.  Tebow is a solid guy and as a liberal I’m a fan. He can be wrong about abortion like many others but he does solid charity work and is genuinely a very nice guy. Wear your religion on your sleeve all you want. Doesn’t bother liberals as long as you don’t use the government to push your views. He ain’t in government.


----------



## mdk (May 11, 2021)

Good person, subpar quarterback. He should've made the move to TE ages ago.


----------



## AMart (May 11, 2021)

Probably trying to sell tickets. Tebow is from the Jacksonville area and Meyer was his head coach in college and is now the head coach of Jacksonville.


----------



## TheParser (May 11, 2021)

Just be patient.

In the coming decades, most football players will be African American and Hispanic.

While Caucasians remain the majority for a little longer, it just  makes sense that most fans prefer to see Mr. T. play than Mr. K. (who many people say) is mediocre at best.


----------



## pknopp (May 11, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Tebow is a GREAT man and follower of Jesus.  We should all strive to be like Tim!
> ...



 And here it is from the other side. By all accounts Tebow seems to be a pretty nice guy. Why the snarky reply?

 I don't believe I've ever seen him claim that God would do anything to alter a game. Have you ?


----------



## struth (May 11, 2021)

um...CK was given more then one "second chance" - he tried out for Seattle, for Baltimore...Baltimore was about to sign him, but after his GF went on a racist rant on social media calling the Baltimore owner a racist etc, they didn't move forward.

The NFL then, in an unprecedented move, held a private try out for him, where the entire NFL was invited to watch him.  The morning of the try out, he bailed. 

CK began to believe his own hype, and thought he was better then the NFL, he never really wanted to play....he was making more money with his divisive rhetoric


----------



## LeftofLeft (May 11, 2021)

Both Kaepernick and Tebow had flashes of success as NFL QBs but were deemed not viable for the long-term by the very critical QB scouts throughout the NFL. Tebow went out and reinvented himself as a tight end. Kaepernick still feels entitled to be named a starting QB above the NFL minimum salary. The Baltimore Ravens were the one team in the NFL prepared to give Kaepernick another shot as a QB until Kaepernick’s girlfriend popped off about the Ravens owner being a slave master.


----------



## pknopp (May 11, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Both Kaepernick and Tebow had flashes of success as NFL QBs but were deemed not viable for the long-term by the very critical QB scouts throughout the NFL. Tebow went out and reinvented himself as a tight end. Kaepernick still feels entitled to be named a starting QB above the NFL minimum salary. The Baltimore Ravens were the one team in the NFL prepared to give Kaepernick another shot as a QB until Kaepernick’s girlfriend popped off about the Ravens owner being a slave master.



 Tebow doesn't get a shot without Myers becoming the head coach of Jacksonville.


----------



## LeftofLeft (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Both Kaepernick and Tebow had flashes of success as NFL QBs but were deemed not viable for the long-term by the very critical QB scouts throughout the NFL. Tebow went out and reinvented himself as a tight end. Kaepernick still feels entitled to be named a starting QB above the NFL minimum salary. The Baltimore Ravens were the one team in the NFL prepared to give Kaepernick another shot as a QB until Kaepernick’s girlfriend popped off about the Ravens owner being a slave master.
> ...



Tebow also had to reinvent himself and didn’t go to Meyer with a sense of entitlement to be a QB making more than the league minimum. I also have yet to hear Tebow’s wife popping off at the Jaguars owner being a slave master.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Both Kaepernick and Tebow had flashes of success as NFL QBs but were deemed not viable for the long-term by the very critical QB scouts throughout the NFL. Tebow went out and reinvented himself as a tight end. Kaepernick still feels entitled to be named a starting QB above the NFL minimum salary. The Baltimore Ravens were the one team in the NFL prepared to give Kaepernick another shot as a QB until Kaepernick’s girlfriend popped off about the Ravens owner being a slave master.
> ...



And?    Meyers coached Tebow in college.  He knows his skill set, work ethic and ability to motivate his teammates.


----------



## pknopp (May 11, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



 Tebow said many times he wasn't interested in being anything other than a QB.


----------



## pknopp (May 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



 Sure. Just noting that this likely doesn't happen without Myers.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



And apparently he changed his mind.


----------



## Burgermeister (May 11, 2021)

What's not to like about this guy?


----------



## LeftofLeft (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yes. He said that and the market told him otherwise. The market for Tebow as an NFL QB disappeared. Again, unlike Kaepernick, Tebow didn’t go down the path of entitlement and victimhood because of the harsh reality that while his skills sets as an NFL QB had showed some promise and hope at one time, ultimately, those skills sets fell short as being viable over the long term.


----------



## AMart (May 11, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Just be patient.
> 
> In the coming decades, most football players will be African American and Hispanic.
> 
> While Caucasians remain the majority for a little longer, it just  makes sense that most fans prefer to see Mr. T. play than Mr. K. (who many people say) is mediocre at best.


?? Blacks have been the majority in the NFL for a long time. Hispanics from C. America are generally much smaller than whites and blacks. People with Spanish surnames that are not of "native" ancestry are a different animal.


----------



## donttread (May 11, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do these people expect to be taken seriously. I have always known that while Tebow may not be a great QB he IS afootball player. KAP tanked his own workout for God's sake. He's a fastball pitcher with no change up the leauge adapted to


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (May 11, 2021)

Borillar said:


> More power to him. Hope he plays better as a TE than he did as a QB.


When did he play TE in the NFL or college?

I would like to go watch the highlights


----------



## pknopp (May 11, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



 Kaepernick has had a huge influence on society. He is doing just fine.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 11, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Tim Tebow is a GREAT man and follower of Jesus.  We should all strive to be like Tim!


What does that have to do with playing football.


----------



## Correll (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




When you stand with commies like BLM, don't whine about being called a commie.


----------



## Correll (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




His influence is divisive and racist and anti-American. He is a piece of shit.


----------



## August West (May 11, 2021)

donttread said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> ...


Good observation. Kap was doing God`s work just as Muhammed Ali did.


----------



## jknowgood (May 11, 2021)

August West said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, a guy with character versus a feral animal that encourages murdering cops; what an insult to Democrats. Gestapo Garland just has to do something about this, and soon.
> ...


Trump riot? You’re an idiot, cnn is proud of you. Biden's America is off to a bad start. Trump 2024, make America great again!


----------



## K9Buck (May 11, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, because why should the Almighty Sky Pixie do things like fail to cure starvation in Africa when he has important things to do like alter the outcome of football games.



Evil leftists like you cause starvation, not God.  

Don't worry.  When you die you'll achieve your wish of going to Hell for eternity.


----------



## blackhawk (May 11, 2021)

Best of luck to him and if there is an NFL team that wants to take a chance on Kaepernick go for it.


----------



## struth (May 11, 2021)

citygator said:


> Liberals don’t dislike Tebow. That’s some right wing super snowflake shit. People pointed out Tebows knee was treated different from Kapernick’s knee.  Tebow is a solid guy and as a liberal I’m a fan. He can be wrong about abortion like many others but he does solid charity work and is genuinely a very nice guy. Wear your religion on your sleeve all you want. Doesn’t bother liberals as long as you don’t use the government to push your views. He ain’t in government.


well it was different...Tebow wasn't taking a knee during the national anthem.


----------



## Correll (May 11, 2021)

struth said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals don’t dislike Tebow. That’s some right wing super snowflake shit. People pointed out Tebows knee was treated different from Kapernick’s knee.  Tebow is a solid guy and as a liberal I’m a fan. He can be wrong about abortion like many others but he does solid charity work and is genuinely a very nice guy. Wear your religion on your sleeve all you want. Doesn’t bother liberals as long as you don’t use the government to push your views. He ain’t in government.
> ...




Let's face it, only a fucking asshole would do that, and only a fucking asshole would support it.


----------



## struth (May 11, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Tebow is a GREAT man and follower of Jesus.  We should all strive to be like Tim!
> ...


Nothing, but he is a better player....he was a team player, willing to move to different positions for the good of the team.  CK just became a disrupter of teams....having his people call owners racist...really?  You really want to go and call a potential employer racist?  then expect a job and whine you don't have one?  Sorry


----------



## bendog (May 11, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at one time in their careers, Kopperdick was actually an NFL quarterback rather than a one trick Read-Option scheme.  TBoner's a nice guy, but it's sort of sad to see him hanging on this way despite having had every opportunity in the NFL and an entertaining and I thought successful gig as NCAA pregame feature interview reporter.


----------



## struth (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Both Kaepernick and Tebow had flashes of success as NFL QBs but were deemed not viable for the long-term by the very critical QB scouts throughout the NFL. Tebow went out and reinvented himself as a tight end. Kaepernick still feels entitled to be named a starting QB above the NFL minimum salary. The Baltimore Ravens were the one team in the NFL prepared to give Kaepernick another shot as a QB until Kaepernick’s girlfriend popped off about the Ravens owner being a slave master.
> ...


Maybe...pays to be a good person, and maintain good relationships.


----------



## struth (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


and frankly that was the entire point.  I think he made a smart play when he realized he wasn't good enough to play anymore.  The leftist propagandist rolled with it.  He knew how to play them


----------



## Orangecat (May 11, 2021)

Good attitude helps the team, bad attitude gets the boot. Suck it, Crappernik.


----------



## Borillar (May 11, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > More power to him. Hope he plays better as a TE than he did as a QB.
> ...


I thought I felt something... a vague tingling sensation, but it was just my foot falling asleep.


----------



## Borillar (May 11, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > More power to him. Hope he plays better as a TE than he did as a QB.
> ...


Don't believe he ever played as a TE before, but apparently that is what the Jags are bringing him in to do.


----------



## DudleySmith (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Another obvious lie. lol can't help yourself. You don't even know what those verses mean.


----------



## pknopp (May 11, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



 Oddly you are unable to explain them.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> And here it is from the other side. By all accounts Tebow seems to be a pretty nice guy. Why the snarky reply?
> 
> I don't believe I've ever seen him claim that God would do anything to alter a game. Have you ?



Again, it's the ones that pretend to be nice you have to watch out for.  

Religion is a mental illness that needs to be cured.  



struth said:


> um...CK was given more then one "second chance" - he tried out for Seattle, for Baltimore...Baltimore was about to sign him, but after his GF went on a racist rant on social media calling the Baltimore owner a racist etc, they didn't move forward.
> 
> The NFL then, in an unprecedented move, held a private try out for him, where the entire NFL was invited to watch him. The morning of the try out, he bailed.
> 
> CK began to believe his own hype, and thought he was better then the NFL, he never really wanted to play....he was making more money with his divisive rhetoric



Wow, just imagine if we listened to him and reformed the police before the whole country exploded into riots.


----------



## struth (May 11, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > And here it is from the other side. By all accounts Tebow seems to be a pretty nice guy. Why the snarky reply?
> ...


wasn’t gonna happen when obama and xiden...thankfully we got some improvements in the trump admin...and even then the dems voted to not even discuss reform in 2020


----------



## pknopp (May 11, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > And here it is from the other side. By all accounts Tebow seems to be a pretty nice guy. Why the snarky reply?
> ...



I've seen zero indications that Tebow fakes anything.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2021)

struth said:


> wasn’t gonna happen when obama and xiden...thankfully we got some improvements in the trump admin...and even then the dems voted to not even discuss reform in 2020



Actually, Corky, you got it completely wrong.  Obama entered Consent Decrees with major cities that required them to meet milestones towards reform.  These agreements were immediately scrapped by Trump.  

It would also be easier to take you seriously if you learned how to capitalize when you write.  I mean, this is something third graders learn. 




pknopp said:


> I've seen zero indications that Tebow fakes anything.



No, I'm sure he's a very sincere religious fanatic.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Evil leftists like you cause starvation, not God.
> 
> Don't worry. When you die you'll achieve your wish of going to Hell for eternity.



Uh, guy, what causes starvation are people who don't practice birth control because some religious loony told them God doesn't like it. 


Of course, God doesn't cause anything. He's too busy "Not Existing".  

Frankly a God who would send otherwise good people to hell for not worshipping sounds kind of evil?  

By your logic, Jeffrey Dahmner is in heaven, as he converted before they brained him, but Ann Frank is burning in hell right next to Hitler.  

That's fucked up, yo!


----------



## struth (May 11, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > wasn’t gonna happen when obama and xiden...thankfully we got some improvements in the trump admin...and even then the dems voted to not even discuss reform in 2020
> ...


no he attempting to federalize police forces...not pass reform legislation.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2021)

struth said:


> no he attempting to federalize police forces...not pass reform legislation.



Dude, I could take you more seriously if you could construct a sentence properly.  

Here', let me help you out. 

"No, he was attempting to federalize police force, not pass reform legislation." 

Not everything needs "legislation".  Existing laws already gave the Department of Justice the authority to enter consent decrees.  Not every department even needed reform.  A lot of them get it right.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2021)

Do the Moon Bats hate Tebow so much because he is White or because he is a Christian?  Maybe because he doesn't kiss Black and Commie ass?

They hate everything.  They are the scum of this country.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 11, 2021)

Oh noes the Christian is playing football!!!!

The world is ending


----------



## themirrorthief (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> ...


----------



## themirrorthief (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


now we know why jesus beat hell out of the money changers in the temple...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 11, 2021)

Lol!!
 Glad this upsets the Kaphisdick fans!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 11, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I thought Tebow should have been a tightend from the beginning.   He doesn't have the skills to play QB in the NFL full time.   But he has the size and the hands to play TE.  And the opponent will have to account for his throwing skills, limited though the may be.



Yeah I agree, he has always been an all around good athlete, and I too am surprised they didn't get him turned into a tight end the moment he went pro. Probably too late now to be very successful.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 11, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Tebow should have been a tightend from the beginning.   He doesn't have the skills to play QB in the NFL full time.   But he has the size and the hands to play TE.  And the opponent will have to account for his throwing skills, limited though the may be.
> ...



Yeah, he is 33.  That is old for the NFL.


----------



## DudleySmith (May 11, 2021)

pknopp said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yes, you would have to have somebody tell you; most pagan sociopaths do.


----------



## K9Buck (May 12, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Evil leftists like you cause starvation, not God.
> ...



Life is a test to see if we'll choose good or evil.  You choose to follow Satan and engage in demonic behavior.  I choose God.


----------



## initforme (May 12, 2021)

Tebow won't make the cut. Bad a man he is good as an athlete strictly average.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2021)

Flash said:


> Do the Moon Bats hate Tebow so much because he is White or because he is a Christian?  Maybe because he doesn't kiss Black and Commie ass?
> 
> They hate everything.  They are the scum of this country.



Actually, I despise him because he wants to impose his bronze age superstitions on the rest of us. 

Also, what kind of God cares more about a three point conversion than starving children in Africa?  That's kind of fucked up.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Life is a test to see if we'll choose good or evil. You choose to follow Satan and engage in demonic behavior. I choose God.



Uh, wow, so you give up anything that might even be remotely enjoyable because you think a magic sky fairy is going to give you something after you die, even though no one has ever seen this place and there's no proof it actually exists.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 12, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Moon Bats hate Tebow so much because he is White or because he is a Christian?  Maybe because he doesn't kiss Black and Commie ass?
> ...



When has he tried to impose his religious beliefs on you?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> When has he tried to impose his religious beliefs on you?



When he and the rest of the Christian Right advocate the shit they advocate. 

Keep that shit in your church, buddy.


----------



## initforme (May 12, 2021)

Tebow will end up being a coach.  He is older, slower, and cannot compete anymore.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 12, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Life is a test to see if we'll choose good or evil. You choose to follow Satan and engage in demonic behavior. I choose God.
> ...


It is called FAITH. You have faith in some things we have faith in God.


----------



## citygator (May 12, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> he wants to impose his bronze age superstitions on the rest of us.


Link?  As a private citizen he can’t impose anything on anyone. Focus your concern on state actions not the private actions of a private citizen whose culture you don’t like.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 12, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > When has he tried to impose his religious beliefs on you?
> ...



I am not a Christian.   But I can differentiate between Christians who demand that everyone follow their faith and those who do not.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is called FAITH. You have faith in some things we have faith in God.



Uh, no, guy, I have faith in things I can measure and prove.  

Look, I get why the idea of Heaven is appealing.  You can live after death, never have to toil again, and meet all your dead loved ones.   Sunshine and puppies.  You have to wonder why they needed to also add the threat of Hellfire to get people to not want that. 

The problem is - no evidence.  And it's mostly a lot of mythology that doesn't even appear in the Bible.   No St. Peter at the Gate. That appears nowhere in the bible.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2021)

citygator said:


> Link? As a private citizen he can’t impose anything on anyone. Focus your concern on state actions not the private actions of a private citizen whose culture you don’t like.



Okay, maybe I should rephrase that.  He and the other Christian Stupids keep voting for Republicans on the hope they'll ban abortion and gay marriage and the teaching of evolution...  

And then they turn right around and fuck working people over... 

I mean, sweet evil Jesus... Trump put half the country out of work, and the Evangelical Stupids still showed up for him in droves.  



WinterBorn said:


> I am not a Christian. But I can differentiate between Christians who demand that everyone follow their faith and those who do not.



Okay. Tebow is definitely in the former category.   He's happily let the Christian Right hold him up as a champion.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 12, 2021)

I personally suffer from suicidal ideology I don't want to live for ever. But I also can not practice evil


----------



## pknopp (May 12, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



 So tell me.


----------



## citygator (May 12, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Link? As a private citizen he can’t impose anything on anyone. Focus your concern on state actions not the private actions of a private citizen whose culture you don’t like.
> ...


Trump and the Evangelical coalition is a nutty alignment. They both hate what each other stand for but fake it for the influence. Heck, if I had a nickel for every abortion Trump paid for I wouldn’t need this job posting on the internet.


----------



## Correll (May 12, 2021)

Flash said:


> Do the Moon Bats hate Tebow so much because he is White or because he is a Christian?  Maybe because he doesn't kiss Black and Commie ass?
> 
> They hate everything.  They are the scum of this country.



Yes to all the above.


----------



## Correll (May 12, 2021)

citygator said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...




Evangelicals don't care if other people are crass materialists. Capitalists have no problem with other people being religious.


You are projecting your liberal desire to tell other people how to live. 

Trump did not hate the Evangelicals the way you liberals do. He was not ideologically committed to opposing them and their interests the way you liberals are. That alone made him the obvious choice compared to Hillary or Biden for them.


That any of this is strange to you, is you being an ideological zealot and a religious bigot.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2021)

citygator said:


> Trump and the Evangelical coalition is a nutty alignment. They both hate what each other stand for but fake it for the influence. Heck, if I had a nickel for every abortion Trump paid for I wouldn’t need this job posting on the internet.



There's no evidence that Trump ever paid for an abortion.   He doesn't even pay his lawyers.  

The only reason why the Evangelicals voted for Trump was he "won" in 2016.  

Shit, the Evangelicals hate the Mormons (not that this is a bad thing, they're a contemptable cult started by child-molesting con men) but they all got behind Romney in 2012 because OH MY GOD THERE'S A NEGRO IN THE WHITE HOUSE!!! 

The thing is, you might very well see Roe v. Wade overturned because Trump put three fanatics on the Supreme Court, as opposed to past GOP presidents who alternated between moderates and conservatives.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> You are projecting your liberal desire to tell other people how to live.
> 
> Trump did not hate the Evangelicals the way you liberals do. He was not ideologically committed to opposing them and their interests the way you liberals are. That alone made him the obvious choice compared to Hillary or Biden for them.



Really. No one is making an evangelical have a gay marriage or an abortion.  They don't want anyone else to have them, either.


----------



## citygator (May 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Evangelicals don't care if other people are crass materialists. Capitalists have no problem with other people being religious.
> 
> 
> You are projecting your liberal desire to tell other people how to live.
> ...


Boy did you fuck up. I’m a Christian Democrat like about half of all mainline Christian denominations. Evangelicals are 70/30 pubs to Dems but they are religious outliers overly fixated on abortion as the only issue. Morons. 

Trump hates religion. His favorite Bible verse is “all of them”. Holds a Bible upside down for show. He doesn’t even own a Bible. He rarely ever goes to church all for show.


----------



## struth (May 12, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > no he attempting to federalize police forces...not pass reform legislation.
> ...


Federal law is not needed now, since most states have stepped up to the plate after the Dems blocked even debating federal legislation.

A consent degree does nothing...it merely settles a dispute.  It doesn't force change via legislation.  

I could take you more seriously if you actually had a clue


----------



## Correll (May 12, 2021)

citygator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Evangelicals don't care if other people are crass materialists. Capitalists have no problem with other people being religious.
> ...





Nothing in your post contradicted or even addressed anything in my post.

Try again, this time, explain how or IF, what you say means anything in relation to what I said.

Here it is again. 




Correll said:


> Evangelicals don't care if other people are crass materialists. Capitalists have no problem with other people being religious.
> 
> 
> You are projecting your liberal desire to tell other people how to live.
> ...


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Moon Bats hate Tebow so much because he is White or because he is a Christian?  Maybe because he doesn't kiss Black and Commie ass?
> ...




You dumbass hate filled Moon Bat.  He hasn't IMPOSED anything on you or anybody else.  You are just full of hate of Christians that you can't stand somebody that is one.

What is fucked up is all the filthy ass Negroes that shitheads like you love so much rioting, looting, burning and murdering and the asshole Negro NFL players supporting them.


----------



## Polishprince (May 12, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The fans like Mr. Tebow.  He's a hero in Florida where he excelled in college ball.  Looks and sounds like a great guy.   A vocal adherent of the persecuted Christian faith, which is very popular in northern Florida.

I don't see where this has anything to do with Kaep.


Kaepernick would do better to seek a job in San Francisco or Washington DC where his kind of liberalism is celebrated IMHO, if he wants to play ball.


----------



## citygator (May 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Fuck off. All you did was post nonsense opinion unsupported. I never said anything about capitalists (refuted). Evangelicals care greatly about crassness in only selected people as they are an extremely hypocritical group - see Jerry Falwell Jr (opinion so can’t refute either way).  You have no idea what Trump hates or doesn’t (refuted).  Only I can verify what I believe and I don’t give a shit how you live (refuted). You called me a religious bigot (refuted in prior post).


----------



## Correll (May 12, 2021)

citygator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...




1. You made a claim that the political alliance between Trump and the Evangelicals was "nutty" though you did not explain why. I addressed that, but I had to guess what you were referring to, cause you gave no hint. If I guessed wrong, perhaps you should explain your reasoning, for your position, instead of being an asshole. 

2. I've never seen Evangelicals as a group, take a position against other people being crass. And even if you did, it would not make them hypocritical to see crassness as a lesser problem for them, then the active hostility from people like Hillary, Biden and you. The alliance between Trump and them makes complete sense. Only a fool or a liar would say otherwise. 

3. I know a lot about Trump's background and personal life. I'm aware of no reason to suspect that he hates Evangelicals, like you liberals do. 

4. You are certainly a religious bigot. Your smearing of Evangelicals as a group, in this thread alone, shows that. That you claim to be Christian does not change that. THe widespread paradigm of self hating liberals, is well known and supported.


----------



## K9Buck (May 12, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, I despise him because he wants to impose his bronze age superstitions on the rest of us.


Sort of like how you impose your stupidity upon humanity?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2021)

struth said:


> Federal law is not needed now, since most states have stepped up to the plate after the Dems blocked even debating federal legislation.
> 
> A consent degree does nothing...it merely settles a dispute. It doesn't force change via legislation.
> 
> I could take you more seriously if you actually had a clue



I could take you more seriously if you were barely literate and didn't just repeat what you heard on Hate Radio like it was an original idea.  



Flash said:


> You dumbass hate filled Moon Bat. He hasn't IMPOSED anything on you or anybody else. You are just full of hate of Christians that you can't stand somebody that is one.
> 
> What is fucked up is all the filthy ass Negroes that shitheads like you love so much rioting, looting, burning and murdering and the asshole Negro NFL players supporting them.



Have the cops stop shooting black kids in the back, they'll stop rioting.  This isn't complicated.


----------



## struth (May 12, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Federal law is not needed now, since most states have stepped up to the plate after the Dems blocked even debating federal legislation.
> ...


what’s Hate radio?

i normally listen to 80/90s rap on my sirius


----------



## hadit (May 13, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Tebow is a GREAT man and follower of Jesus.  We should all strive to be like Tim!
> ...


Are you still on that kick? I'd have thought you would have figured out by now that foil helmet doesn't really help you read minds.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 13, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Tom Brady just laughed at you


WinterBorn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Well at least Christians don't lop off heads that don't convert, eh?

Joe and Winter look at each other.....lol


----------



## 2aguy (May 13, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do the idiots understand that the NFL gave crapernick a private training session to try out for a team...and he refused?  He is making more money pushing racism than he ever did as a QB...


----------



## WinterBorn (May 13, 2021)

At least Tim Tebow had a killer mentor in college.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (May 13, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I thought Tebow should have been a tightend from the beginning.   He doesn't have the skills to play QB in the NFL full time.   But he has the size and the hands to play TE.  And the opponent will have to account for his throwing skills, limited though the may be.


He is fast, has good hands as you say, and showed up in great shape with an excellent workout for a spot role on the team.  I am sure Kapernick would also be able to try out again somewhere if he wanted to....


----------



## Polishprince (May 13, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Tebow should have been a tightend from the beginning.   He doesn't have the skills to play QB in the NFL full time.   But he has the size and the hands to play TE.  And the opponent will have to account for his throwing skills, limited though the may be.
> ...




Kaep wants a $10 Million no-cut contract and he wants to start.

If he doesn't get that, he's willing to sit on the sidelines indefinitely.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (May 13, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Then why do the wackos whine about Tebow?  He actually wants to play football and proved it with his preparation and tryout.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 13, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



"Kaep wants a $10 Million no-cut contract and he wants to start.

If he doesn't get that, he's willing to kneel on the sidelines indefinitely."

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Polishprince (May 13, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Tim Tebow is a GREAT man and follower of Jesus.  We should all strive to be like Tim!




Further, Tebow is an Asian, a native of the Philippine Republic.

Not even considered to be "white" by law.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 14, 2021)

hadit said:


> Are you still on that kick? I'd have thought you would have figured out by now that foil helmet doesn't really help you read minds.



Then why didn't he stop and pray when he fumbled the ball or didn't make a point?  "Thank you, Lord, for making me miss that throw!!!"  

Just remember, God cares more about football games than starving children.  



Polishprince said:


> Further, Tebow is an Asian, a native of the Philippine Republic.
> 
> Not even considered to be "white" by law.



Um. No.  His parents were white people trying to convince Filipinos to be Evangelicals instead of Catholics. 

A white person born in Asia on a visit doesn't become Asian.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 14, 2021)

struth said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals don’t dislike Tebow. That’s some right wing super snowflake shit. People pointed out Tebows knee was treated different from Kapernick’s knee.  Tebow is a solid guy and as a liberal I’m a fan. He can be wrong about abortion like many others but he does solid charity work and is genuinely a very nice guy. Wear your religion on your sleeve all you want. Doesn’t bother liberals as long as you don’t use the government to push your views. He ain’t in government.
> ...


Tim Tebow has never been a target of racism, police brutality, etc. either.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


You probably wouldn't know a commie if he kicked you in the ass.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 14, 2021)

struth said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


What police reforms happened under Trump?


----------



## Polishprince (May 14, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...




Tebow has been brutally attacked for his Christian faith,  persecuted by the NFL for wearing bible verses on his face as well as kneeling (which they ok'ed when Kaepernick did it)  That's racism.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (May 14, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait. Colon was supposed to have a work out with NFL teams a couple years but he never showed up.

I can't wait to see what his payback will feel like it. One of the ugliest human beings ever made. I would have shot my parents to death. Lol


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 14, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


9


Polishprince said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Give me a break, Tebow has never been a victim of racism.


----------



## hadit (May 14, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still on that kick? I'd have thought you would have figured out by now that foil helmet doesn't really help you read minds.
> ...


Ah, so now you're admitting that he may have been kneeling in gratitude in those situations. And do you honestly think God can't handle more than one priority at a time? You truly are limited.


----------



## struth (May 14, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


no it’s religious bigotry...certainly can be just as bad as racism 

remember the dems used their klan to attack jews and catholics too


----------



## Correll (May 14, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




i know BLM is commie, and anyone who stands with them, deserves to be treated as such.  


THat includes you, commie lover.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 14, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Tim Tebow has never been a target of racism, police brutality, etc. either.



And Kaepernick was raised in a family as white as Tebow's.  Spare me the victimhood.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 14, 2021)

I never understood why the Jags didn't sign on Tebow in the first place years ago after the Broncos released him.  At the time they were a shitty team with Blane Gabbard as their QB.  Tebow wouldn't have been any worse, but he was a hometown hero and would have sold tickets, in my opinion, even if the Jags still sucked.  I think that was a missed opportunity by the Jags management.


----------



## Aletheia4u (May 14, 2021)

Well h


The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he has already used up all of his White privileges. He has more White privileges than Weinstein.



Mod Edit:  Stay on topic


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > More power to him. Hope he plays better as a TE than he did as a QB.
> ...



Matt Jones, an above-average QB for Arkansas a number of years back was drafted and played wide receiver.  He never played WR his last two years of high school when he was moved, his entire college career, or the pros before he was drafted.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Tell Tom Brady that!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2021)

citygator said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...



Were you his accountant, or are you just being a fucktard liberal making shit up as you go?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2021)

citygator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Evangelicals don't care if other people are crass materialists. Capitalists have no problem with other people being religious.
> ...


Christian Democrat?  What an oxymoron!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Tebow is a GREAT man and follower of Jesus.  We should all strive to be like Tim!
> ...



Tebow is as white as the day is long.  His parents were missionaries in the Philippines.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 14, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Tom Brady did not start his career at a new position at the age of 33.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 14, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Religious bigotry, give me a break.  He was criticized because he stunk as a quarterback and he has never played TE.  Tell you what let's see what happens when he gets on the line with those big boys up front.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You kiss a commie's ass, that is what you right wing, racist have always tried to label black folks who don't shuffle their feet and kiss ass as.  Dr King was called that, Medgar Evers was called that by folks just like you.  I stood a post in the Fulda Gap watching commies, you probably wouldn't know one if he kicked you in the crack of your ass.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 14, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Tebow has never been a target of racism, police brutality, etc. either.
> ...


Maybe, but you still treat and hate the same as one raised by a black family.


----------



## jknowgood (May 14, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


No actually Tebow caught hell for giving his thanks to the Lord. By the NFL also, but the NFL gave kaprenick a break.


----------



## Correll (May 14, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




BLah, blah, blah, wacist. Blah, blah, blah, wacist. 

Whatever. 


My point stands. You stand with commies don't whine about being called a commie. 

You saying wacist, like a retarded child, doesn't change that.


----------



## struth (May 14, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Nope...it was his faith....https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/2016/july/tim-tebow-blasted-for-praying-for-dying-man-on-plane

Tim Tebow Blasted for Praying for Dying Man on Plane​








						In Tebow Debate, a Clash of Faith and Football (Published 2011)
					

The fervor around Tim Tebow’s beliefs and his struggles for the Denver Broncos has escalated into a national debate over religion and its place in sports.




					www.nytimes.com
				




In Tebow Debate, a Clash of Faith and Football​

Tim Tebow Rule: The NCAA Bans Eye Black "Messages"​
He was praised as a player...because he was good: 
"
Tim Tebow is legitimately a leader of men and at this point of the season, with only four regular-season games remaining, Tebow is the NFL MVP.

The criticism surrounding Tebow is deafening—his mechanics stink, he runs a high school offense, he must learn how to pass the ball better to succeed in the NFL—but Tebow doesn't hear all that noise; he just keeps confidently controlling NFL contests in crunch time."


----------



## struth (May 14, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Don't act like you care.  You have not donated one bottle of water to the election commission in GA, nor did you say one thing about how Obama and Xiden turned Libya into the leading slavetrade capital.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 14, 2021)

Tebow never trashed the USA....Kaeperdick has....


----------



## citygator (May 14, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Tebow has been brutally attacked for his Christian faith, persecuted by the NFL for wearing bible verses on his face as well as kneeling (which they ok'ed when Kaepernick did it) That's racism


Tim Tebow hasn’t been brutally attacked. As a fan I think he’s been unfairly criticized over his faith and was not given a chance in the NFL because owners were prejudiced against an unorthodox throwing motion. NFL are too chicken to take a risk. Being a Christian never hurt anyone in America. Tebow is rich partly because of his faith.


----------



## citygator (May 14, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The majority of Democrat leans are Christians or are you an oxymoron?


----------



## citygator (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Polishprince (May 14, 2021)

citygator said:


> View attachment 489595



Undoubtably there are a lot Democrats who "identify" as "Christian".   But if someone says they are Christian, yet thinks Abortions are tremendous and Almighty God put Adam and Steve into the garden, are they really Christian at all?   Or are they Christians in Name Only.


Last week, one of the nation's most accomplished theologians attained room temperature, yet not a word from President Biden who boycotted the funeral of Ernest Angley.   Compare and contrast when another top theologian, Billy Graham died during the Trump Administration.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2021)

citygator said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...



WTF is a Democrat leans?  You are a Democrat or you are not.  There is no "lean" to it, fucktard!


----------



## citygator (May 14, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Posted the study in the next post dipshit. Noticed you backed away from the claim Christians aren’t Dems and moved to insults.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2021)

citygator said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...


Dems are not true Christians because they cannot reconcile their actions with the beliefs.  Haven't you heard that Catholic Dems who support abortion are going to be denied Communion?


----------



## ColonelAngus (May 14, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I never understood why the Jags didn't sign on Tebow in the first place years ago after the Broncos released him.  At the time they were a shitty team with Blane Gabbard as their QB.  Tebow wouldn't have been any worse, but he was a hometown hero and would have sold tickets, in my opinion, even if the Jags still sucked.  I think that was a missed opportunity by the Jags management.


This post sounds like me for the past decade.


----------



## citygator (May 15, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I’m not Catholic. Jesus>religion


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2021)

hadit said:


> Ah, so now you're admitting that he may have been kneeling in gratitude in those situations. And do you honestly think God can't handle more than one priority at a time? You truly are limited.



I don't think God handles anything, because he doesn't exist. 

But the idea that your Sky Pixie won't solve hunger in Africa but can take time out of his busy day of running a universe to make sure a mediocre quarterback can complete a play, kind of trivializes your faith. 



struth said:


> no it’s religious bigotry...certainly can be just as bad as racism
> 
> remember the dems used their klan to attack jews and catholics too



Uh, guy, the Klan infiltrated BOTH parties in the 1920's....


----------



## Death Angel (May 15, 2021)

August West said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, a guy with character versus a feral animal that encourages murdering cops; what an insult to Democrats. Gestapo Garland just has to do something about this, and soon.
> ...







__





						Kaepernick Defends Protesters After Police Killing
					

Former NFL quarterback-turned-civil rights activist Colin Kaepernick on Thursday voiced support for protesters who have demonstrated against the killing of an unarmed black man in Minneapolis.




					www.google.com


----------



## Death Angel (May 15, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> But the idea that your Sky Pixie won't solve hunger in Africa


Africans are too stupid to feed themselves now?  Maybe God did mess up.  Maybe He's allowing Darwinism to rectify that mistake


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> And Kaepernick was raised in a family as white as Tebow's. Spare me the victimhood.



So what?  

Being raised by White People doesn't mean he still couldn't be pulled over by a racist cop and shot for looking at him the wrong way. 



struth said:


> Tim Tebow Blasted for Praying for Dying Man on Plane



As well he should have been.  In an emergency situation, there he is doing religious performance art.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Africans are too stupid to feed themselves now? Maybe God did mess up. Maybe He's allowing Darwinism to rectify that mistake



Kind of hard to feed yourself when westerners have looted your country of all the resources.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 15, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Africans are too stupid to feed themselves now? Maybe God did mess up. Maybe He's allowing Darwinism to rectify that mistake
> ...



they looted the soil? the fact is before the blacks murdered the white farmers most of those nations exported food.


----------



## August West (May 15, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Have you heard that the Catholic Bishop in my Diocese said there are many things for a Catholic voter to consider? Healthcare and guns are on the table when I vote but punishing pregnant teenagers is not.








						Bishop David Zubik's statement on Las Vegas shooting
					

The Catholic Diocese of Pittsburgh serves the counties of Allegheny, Beaver, Butler, Greene, Lawrence and Washington counties in southwestern Pennsylvania




					diopitt.org


----------



## Lesh (May 15, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Africans are too stupid to feed themselves now? Maybe God did mess up. Maybe He's allowing Darwinism to rectify that mistake
> ...


And destroyed their culture as well as taking control of virtually everything worth anything in those countries.


----------



## Lesh (May 15, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dems are not true Christians because they cannot reconcile their actions with the beliefs.


And Evangelicals supporting Trump? In fact ANY supposedly religious person supporting Trump is absurd.


JoeB131 said:


> But the idea that your Sky Pixie won't solve hunger in Africa but can take time out of his busy day of running a universe to make sure a mediocre quarterback can complete a play, kind of trivializes your faith.


Think about that. 

Think about two opposing teams praying to the same God to allow them to beat the shit out of the other team. Really?


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2021)

pknopp said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Any Left Wing Moon Bat that says he/her is a Christian is lying to you.


----------



## struth (May 15, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > And Kaepernick was raised in a family as white as Tebow's. Spare me the victimhood.
> ...


huh?  praying is performance art?

what was he suppose to do? get in there and tell the doctors what to do?

your bigotry is noted


----------



## struth (May 15, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, so now you're admitting that he may have been kneeling in gratitude in those situations. And do you honestly think God can't handle more than one priority at a time? You truly are limited.
> ...


nah man it was created and used as the terrorist wing if the dnc


----------



## DudleySmith (May 15, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



I just ignore requests from these pieces of shit; they already know all these facts, they just lie about them deliberately.


----------



## DudleySmith (May 15, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


And after a hundred years of being shown how to succeed at farming, mining, etc., the feral animals made it a point to learn absolutely nothing about any of it, and still rely on Whitey to feed their kids for them.


----------



## Correll (May 15, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




Yep. THey are assholes playing troll games.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


No he didn't, Kaepernick was the most hated man in America by racist just like you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I guess that makes ass clowns like you feel good to try and label folks as commies, have fun shit head.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Is that why he hasn't been in the league since 2012, because he is such a tremendous player.  Helluva player.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


You don't know what I have or haven't done, you just AssUMe I haven't done anything because you haven't done shit.  Oh now you loved Muammar Gaddafi, why didn't your savior stop it since he was trying to undo everything else Pres. Obama had done.


----------



## BS Filter (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


He's a good role model for kids.  Much better than a selfish hateful Muslim loving traitor.


----------



## boedicca (May 15, 2021)

There's a big difference between kneeling to pray and kneeling to express hatred for your country.

Just sayin'.

Kaeperpimpleneck chose to be an SJW over being a quarterback; Tebow has consistently stayed an athlete with devout Christian beliefs who doesn't drive away fans.


----------



## Polishprince (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Tebow has been involved in other projects since leaving the NFL.

In any event, Coach Meyer saw his tryout and was impressed with the Christian gridironer's abilities as well as attitude. 

The city of Jacksonville has a large number of Christians, and signing Tebow will be a good move to get interest among this group.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Says a racist POS.


----------



## BS Filter (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Truth, so hard to swallow for you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Yea Kap has just been sitting around playing pocket pool since he left.


Polishprince said:


> > In any event, Coach Meyer saw his tryout and was impressed with the Christian gridironer's abilities as well as attitude.
> >
> > The city of Jacksonville has a large number of Christians, and signing Tebow will be a good move to get interest among this group.



Whoop dee doo.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2021)

citygator said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...


You also are a dumbass of the highest caliber.  Congratulations!


----------



## Polishprince (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Coach Meyer earns $12 Million a year with Jacksonville, I think he knows a little bit more about assessing football talent than you do.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Is that why he has never been beaten, because he is the smartest coach of all time.  This is what Keyshawn Johnson thinks about that bullshit.









						Keyshawn Johnson rants against Tim Tebow signing
					

...




					247sports.com
				




“It’s like me all of a sudden coming out of retirement and saying, ‘I want to play outside linebacker. I want to play safety.’ Something I’ve never done before. Now, all of a sudden, *Bill Belichick* signs me, and I’ve never done it before, just because he knows me and I played for him with the New York Jets. It’s not right, it’s not fair, it’s not — and that’s why the stink. It has nothing to do with *Tim Tebow* being polarizing.


----------



## Lesh (May 15, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


So it was a PR move. Oh


----------



## citygator (May 15, 2021)

Why does Kap or Tebow have to piss any of you off?  Dudes are doing there own thing. If you want to listen to them about what is important to them then do. Or don’t. You don’t have to hate people who have an opinion or belief or want to motivate people to be engaged in a cause.


----------



## Polishprince (May 15, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Public Relations is a huge part of professional sports, you know. 

Its not nearly enough to be a tremendous athlete, the fans have to give a shit about you too.


----------



## citygator (May 15, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I think it’s well established i am anything but dumb. But I appreciate the back and forth where I show you stats that most democrats are Christians and you call me names. It was intellectually challenging.


----------



## jknowgood (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Read that again i said the NFL. But yes I didn't like kaepernick because of his hatred for america and the cops. Not because of his color, it must suck running your life on color.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 15, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > And Kaepernick was raised in a family as white as Tebow's. Spare me the victimhood.
> ...


Just like you being a cranky old white man doesn't mean you can't lie about police pulling black people over and shooting them for looking at them the wrong way, right?


----------



## BS Filter (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I wouldn't want Kaeperdick on my team.  I want players that aren't selfish and put the team first, just like most coaches, obviously. Farina.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



He doesn't hate America dumb ass, he hates the treatment of black folks when it comes to the police.   You make sure I know what my color is.


----------



## citygator (May 15, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> I wouldn't want Kaeperdick on my team.


Kap doesn’t compete in all-you-can-eat buffet team challenges which is about the only thing I suspect you are good at. What team of yours would anyone want to be on?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Here is what folks who played with the man think.

_"I am surprised," running back Carlos Hyde said. "I've seen some quarterbacks [that] got signed that Kap is way better than, in my opinion. But I'm not a GM. I'm not a head coach. So that's out of my league."

“I think he’s proven that he can play at this level,” Bowman told CSN Bay Area. “He’s made a choice that’s kind of had a little backlash from it. But I think he’ll be fine. Someone will give him a job,” Bowman said. “He’s not like a bad guy or anything. So I think that’s what matters in the NFL, if you can play level and your character is great. So I wish him the best.”_


----------



## BS Filter (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


It's not about his ability.  You still don't get it.  He's a distraction and distractions are poisonous to a team.


----------



## boedicca (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




^^^ Diagnosis:  Terminal Projection ^^^


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


His teammates don't think so, the only folks who think it's a distraction are the racist who hate him for speaking out against injustice.


----------



## Lesh (May 15, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Put a whole team together of Born Agains like Tebow and a decent college team would kick their ass.

It’s about talent dummy


----------



## BS Filter (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


His teammate is just another field hand.  The coaches obviously don't want the distraction and drama.


----------



## Lesh (May 15, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Wait... that doesn’t happen? Tell Philandro Castillo.. oh no... you can’t


----------



## jknowgood (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


He could've picked a different way to protest.


----------



## citygator (May 15, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 15, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Yep field hands that make a helluva lot more money than you do.


----------



## BS Filter (May 15, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


And you, but that's not the point, moron. The point is players don't do the hiring. Damn, you're dumber than an empty box of Wheaties.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

pknopp said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> ...


Most of the hate comes from Antifa and BLM.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

citygator said:


> Liberals don’t dislike Tebow. That’s some right wing super snowflake shit. People pointed out Tebows knee was treated different from Kapernick’s knee.  Tebow is a solid guy and as a liberal I’m a fan. He can be wrong about abortion like many others but he does solid charity work and is genuinely a very nice guy. Wear your religion on your sleeve all you want. Doesn’t bother liberals as long as you don’t use the government to push your views. He ain’t in government.


Actually, liberals push their views on society all of the time, particularly through academia.  Critical Race Theory is essentially a religion unto itself, as are aspects of progressivism.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

pknopp said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


He's doing just fine because he figured out that he could make more money as a professional victim and through corporate endorsements.


----------



## pknopp (May 15, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



 They have valid reasons.


----------



## pknopp (May 15, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



 Whatever.


----------



## BS Filter (May 15, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Kaepernick is done playing football.  Accept it.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

August West said:


> donttread said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


The only major parallel I see between Ali and Kaepernick is that they both supported organizations with black supremist views: the Nation of Islam and BLM.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


And I have a valid reason to hate them.


----------



## pknopp (May 15, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Utilitarian said:
> ...



 It matters none to me.


----------



## pknopp (May 15, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Utilitarian said:
> ...



 If you say so.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2021)

citygator said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...



DINOs.  Their Democrat beliefs are antithetical to Christianity.  Suck on that a while, dumbass!


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

Flash said:


> Do the Moon Bats hate Tebow so much because he is White or because he is a Christian?  Maybe because he doesn't kiss Black and Commie ass?
> 
> They hate everything.  They are the scum of this country.


If Tebow converted to Islam, the response would be quite different.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2021)

citygator said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


How any lies are you going to post?  I would just like to know so I can document them.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

WinterBorn said:
			
		

> I am not a Christian.   But I can differentiate between Christians who demand that everyone follow their faith and those who do not.



It's a nuance that a lot of the left lacks.  Yet, oddly, they make all sorts of excuses for any religious pushes by Muslims.


----------



## BS Filter (May 15, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muslims vote Democrat.  The mob protection.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

citygator said:
			
		

> Trump and the Evangelical coalition is a nutty alignment. They both hate what each other stand for but fake it for the influence. Heck, if I had a nickel for every abortion Trump paid for* I wouldn’t need this job posting on the internet.*


This is a jest, no?


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It's just funny overall.  A lot of Muslims hold much more conservative views about women and homosexuals than most Christians.

It's pretty clear the support is not about principles.  There's actually more reason for Republicans to ally with Muslims than Democrats.  Some conservative parties in Europe have figured this out, and it's worked well for them.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Tebow has never been a target of racism, police brutality, etc. either.
> ...


Telling that guy to spare you the victimhood is like telling him to be mute.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Progressives don't like to talk about that fact, particularly when it comes to Rhodesia/Zimbabwe.

They also don't like to talk about how tribal warfare is what initially fueled slavery (and what still does in Libya today).


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

Lesh said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


It's a weak excuse at this point.  And frankly, whites ran a lot of the countries better anyway -- see South Africa and Rhodesia.

Ultimately, what keeps a lot of Africa down is corruption on the part of their own officials and the primitive nature of many of their cultures.  The same is true for a lot of other cultures -- like the corruption and poverty we see on Native American reservations.

A lot of indigenous people haven't advanced to the same degree that a lot of other cultures have.  Europeans and East Asians have tended to advance the most in terms of civilization.  That yields much better results in terms of economy and resources.

Primitive cultures tend to get exploited, but it's partially because they're often at war with their neighbors.  More advanced cultures show up and exploit these conflicts.

Some cultures evolve after this and become advanced themselves.  Others stagnate and continue to be exploited.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

citygator said:


> Why does Kap or Tebow have to piss any of you off?  Dudes are doing there own thing. If you want to listen to them about what is important to them then do. Or don’t. You don’t have to hate people who have an opinion or belief or want to motivate people to be engaged in a cause.


I didn't particularly care when Kaepernick did his kneeling thing.  I'm not that patriotic, nor do I care much about the anthem.

My criticism is more from the perspective that Kaepernick is just a race-baiting opportunist.  He's doing it because it's profitable.  He makes more money from his Nike endorsement than he would make as a quarterback.  He wouldn't be as effective at this if he was hired by the NFL, so he has deliberately sabotaged previous attempts to hire him.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Kaepernick's talent level is basically a decent backup QB.  He's not good enough to be a starter, but that's what he has insisted on being.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 15, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


There are legitimate cases of a black person being shot by a cop for a bad reason, just like the same has happened to white people.

And when adjusting for all factors other than race, there is no evidence that black people are more likely for cops to use lethal force on due to their race.

It is true that blacks do have a higher proportion of interactions with cops for their percentage of the population than whites, but this is related to the fact that blacks commit disproportionately high amounts of crime for their percentage of the population.

The end result is that blacks are more likely to fit the description of a suspect, and cops might start to get a bad impression of blacks.

Legislation and reform aren't going to change that.  The black community reducing the crime in its community will.


----------



## Lesh (May 15, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Interesting. Can you quote him saying he would only take a job as a starter?


----------



## Lesh (May 15, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> And when adjusting for all factors other than race, there is no evidence that black people are more likely for cops to use lethal force on due to their race.


And you got that "fact" from where? I'd hate to think you pulled it outta yer azz


Utilitarian said:


> The end result is that blacks are more likely to fit the description of a suspect, and cops might start to get a bad impression of blacks.


That's your excuse for cops killing unarmed black folks? They "have a bad impression" of black folks?

That sounds like you're saying they're racists


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 15, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > And when adjusting for all factors other than race, there is no evidence that black people are more likely for cops to use lethal force on due to their race.
> ...


LOL 9 to 18 unarmed blacks are killed a year with maybe 3 of those unjustified. Yet you make it sound like cops are out just indiscriminately killing unarmed blacks.


----------



## citygator (May 15, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> DINOs. Their Democrat beliefs are antithetical to Christianity. Suck on that a while, dumbass!


Nope. You are wrong.


----------



## Lesh (May 15, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL 9 to 18 unarmed blacks are killed a year with maybe 3 of those unjustified. Yet you make it sound like cops are out just indiscriminately killing unarmed blacks.


Horse shit

Since 2015, police officers have fatally shot at least 135 unarmed Black men and women nationwide, an NPR investigation has found. NPR reviewed police, court and other records to examine the details of the cases. At least 75% of the officers were white. The latest one happened this month in Killeen, Texas, when Patrick Warren Sr., 52, was fatally shot by an officer responding to a mental health call.

For at least 15 of the officers, such as McMahon, the shootings were not their first — or their last, NPR found. They have been involved in two — sometimes three or more — shootings, often deadly and without consequences.

*Those who study deadly force by police say it's unusual for officers to be involved in any shootings.*

Pretty telling that you begin that garbage with "LOL"


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2021)

citygator said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > DINOs. Their Democrat beliefs are antithetical to Christianity. Suck on that a while, dumbass!
> ...



My Bible says I am right!


----------



## Lesh (May 15, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My Bible says I am right!


What a jerk off statement

Quote where the Bible talks about Democrats


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 15, 2021)

Lesh said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > LOL 9 to 18 unarmed blacks are killed a year with maybe 3 of those unjustified. Yet you make it sound like cops are out just indiscriminately killing unarmed blacks.
> ...


NPR? really you expect us to believe that over the FBI?


----------



## Lesh (May 15, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> NPR? really you expect us to believe that over the FBI?


Believe it over YOU

I don't see anything from the FBI here junior


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 15, 2021)

Lesh said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > NPR? really you expect us to believe that over the FBI?
> ...


the fbi reports on the numbers every year dumb ass. And is cited by many. go pound sand with you NPR bullshit.


----------



## August West (May 16, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Your Bible was written by men thousands of years ago.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> they looted the soil? the fact is before the blacks murdered the white farmers most of those nations exported food.



Uh, yeah, they exported food while the local people starved, dummy.  That's why they murdered the white farmers.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2021)

struth said:


> huh? praying is performance art?
> 
> what was he suppose to do? get in there and tell the doctors what to do?



No, he needed to get the fuck out of the way, sit down and shut up. 



struth said:


> your bigotry is noted



Sorry, man, pointing out that Bronze Age Superstitions are silly isn't bigotry... it's just a scientific observations. 

There are no Magic Pixies sitting on the clouds watching over us.


----------



## Lesh (May 16, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


So you can't actually find the FBI supporting your claims?

Color me shocked


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2021)

boedicca said:


> There's a big difference between kneeling to pray and kneeling to express hatred for your country.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Kaeperpimpleneck chose to be an SJW over being a quarterback; Tebow has consistently stayed an athlete with devout Christian beliefs who doesn't drive away fans.



If a fan is driven away because a black man honestly asks why the police are allowed to murder black people, that's kind of on the fan.  

If anything, Kap did his performance Art before the game.  Tebow did his during the game, disrupting play.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Just like you being a cranky old white man doesn't mean you can't lie about police pulling black people over and shooting them for looking at them the wrong way, right?



Good point. They aren't all being shot, some of them are being strangled like Geo. Floyd. 

Some of them are being murdered in their houses like Botham Jean. 

Some of them are just playing with toys in the park like Tamir Rice. 

Given I as a cranky white taxpayer have to shovel out money to pay the families of these people, darn right I'm cranky about it.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> He could've picked a different way to protest.



He could have.  Would that have brought attention to the issue.  

if black people are being shot in the street by thug police, we are not a free people.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> It's a weak excuse at this point. And frankly, whites ran a lot of the countries better anyway -- see South Africa and Rhodesia.
> 
> Ultimately, what keeps a lot of Africa down is corruption on the part of their own officials and the primitive nature of many of their cultures. The same is true for a lot of other cultures -- like the corruption and poverty we see on Native American reservations.



Hey, buddy, you are late for your job at the Rape Crisis Center where you tell those ladies they shouldn't have dressed like sluts.


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Only a race baiting retard would think that people who hate an anti-American shit who kneels during the National Anthem, are wacists.


----------



## citygator (May 16, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Your responses have been at the level of a 4th grader.  Just general emotional sound bytes with no supporting logic or examples.  Let’s just agree that you don’t think your positions through and just hold your political positions based on the feeling of moral superiority you feed to your insecure self. I have you sized up.


----------



## DudleySmith (May 16, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Yes, these deranged loons really do think NPR is a news source. This is why it's pointless to take any of these gimps seriously.


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




NOt really. Someone referenced the fact that you people are commies and you made a big deal about it. It is not about making us "feel" good by labeling you, it is just us not letting you deny what you are. 


Or at the very least who you are standing with. Or in this case, KNEELING with, you anti-American commie.


----------



## jknowgood (May 16, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > He could've picked a different way to protest.
> ...


What about 7 was shot? More whites are killed by police.


----------



## Lesh (May 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> NOt really. Someone referenced the fact that you people are commies and you made a big deal about it. It is not about making us "feel" good by labeling you, it is just us not letting you deny what you are.


If I call you a pedophile are you going to dispute it?


----------



## Lesh (May 16, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> What about 7 was shot? More whites are killed by police.


A. Your numbers are off

B. That's a defense??


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> What about 7 was shot? More whites are killed by police.



Too many people are killed by police.  But blacks make up 30% of the people killed by police and only make up 13% of the population.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 16, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > What about 7 was shot? More whites are killed by police.
> ...


but they make up 37 percent of all violent crime and 50 percent of all murders, which would explain why cops encounter them violently so often.


----------



## jknowgood (May 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > What about 7 was shot? More whites are killed by police.
> ...


The way it's being reported on, you would think it happens everyday.


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NOt really. Someone referenced the fact that you people are commies and you made a big deal about it. It is not about making us "feel" good by labeling you, it is just us not letting you deny what you are.
> ...




No, I would call you a fucking piece of shit and a fucking coward for doing it online instead of to my face.


BUT, on the other hand, I am not standing in alliance with and/or supporting a pedophile like you people are standing with and in alliance with, commies like BLM.


BUT, I do appreciate that you morally equal commies with pedophiles. That reflects well on you. I will try to keep that in mind moving forward.


----------



## struth (May 16, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > huh? praying is performance art?
> ...


he wasn’t in the way, and that’s just what he did...got out of the way and didn’t interfere with the medical professionals

your religious bigotry just can’t stand what he did in his time


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 16, 2021)

citygator said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...



The only thing you have "sized up" is that infantile penis you have.  It's one size up from a thimble no doubt.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


.....but you are smarter than a brick.  His teammates think he is a great teammate that is the point dick head.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Tebow's is so good he is now trying out as a Tight End.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


That is your MO shit head, every black man that has stood up for black folks in this country has been labeled as a commie, race baiter, trouble maker, etc.  and Kaepernick is no different.  Most of you so called patriots are funny too me, your ass has never even been in the Boy Scouts and yet you are the most patriotic souls in America let you tell it.  Now let some shit pop off and they need volunteers you will be the last ones to step up to the plate.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Call it whatever you like, label it as whatever you like.  I have stood against REAL Commies in Europe, so I know who and what they are.  You used the word as a punch line for your dumb ass right wing agenda.  Just for the record please enlighten us all on what makes you a REAL American and those who disagree with you Commies.  This should be good.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Which right wing site are you getting those numbers from?  Btw they are killing other black folks which I know you right wingers don't give a damn about.  Tell you what stop putting the drugs and the guns in the Hood and let's see how quick those numbers drop.


----------



## citygator (May 16, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The only thing you have "sized up" is that infantile penis you have. It's one size up from a thimble no doubt.


I said your post are on the 4th grade level and your come back is a 5th grade penis joke?  I underestimated your wit. You’ll kill ‘em at the playground.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 16, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > What about 7 was shot? More whites are killed by police.
> ...


Uhm because Negros cause most of the crime?


----------



## jknowgood (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You keep putting thugs as your role models but call Ben Carson an uncle Tom.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Hmmm, my father, grand father and uncles were my role models and NONE of them were thugs...........wait to white racist like you they were because in your little book any black man is a thug.  You love black men like Uncle Ben because there isn't a white ass they won't kiss.  You can call him the Nword and he will just giggle like you called him your best friend.


----------



## BS Filter (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Of course they do.  Many are as fucking stupid as he is.  He's 34 or older and he's washed up.  
There are too many younger players to choose from with no baggage or drama.  Move on.


----------



## struth (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Good for him, a tough position...frankly the fact that he is able to play a number of positions on the field at such a high level highlight how talented he is.


----------



## Circe (May 16, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Uhm because Negros cause most of the crime?


Shhhhhhhh . . . . they are hoping we haven't noticed that.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Utilitarian said:
> ...


Really what other positions has he played on a high level?  He was garbage as a quarterback and we haven't seen him play ONE down as a tight end.


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




If you want to discuss past example, individually, I'm up for it. Considering how the movement has turned out, and considering the shit we see from them today, I am willing to revisit those past "heroes" and take another look at them, to see if there were "heroes" or "anti-American commies".

My point stands. Kaepernick's action was one of clear anti-Americanism. If there was any doubt, (there wasn't) he later clarified it is a verbal statement. 

Anyone that "stands" with him, is standing with anti-Americanism.


Anyone that does that, and whines about being called on their anti-Americanism is a piece of shit.


----------



## struth (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Because the Sec of HHS doesn't preform brain surgeries...they run an agency.


----------



## struth (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Huh?  He was a front runner for league MVP as QB for Denver. 

He's run some plays as TE in the NFL, when he was at the Jets...but here's a great article: 

"
Green Bay Packers tight end Marcedes Lewis said he's confident former NFL quarterback Tim Tebow can successfully transition to tight end and make an impact at his new position.

"He gets it," Lewis told TMZ Sports about Tebow in an interview released Saturday. "With the right coach, in the right system—he's athletic and, if he's willing, he'll be able to get it done."

But the mere fact that he can compete in the NFL, is commmiting at a high level.  I get the impression from your post you've never played a sport, so I understand your lack of knowledge"


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Again that is your opinion and you know what those are like.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


No shit, but their background is in the medical field.  I would be like appointing someone with a background in petroleum as the CDC Director.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Bullshit Tebow was never a runner up for NFL MVP, talk about making shit up.

Every QB has leaked out for a pass that is nothing new, but that doesn't qualify you to be a wider receiver or tight end.


----------



## Polishprince (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Why would a liberal like yourself have a problem with that?   Did Hunter Biden have any experience when he took his job at Burisma?  Did Hillary Clinton have experience when she took her job as a high mucky muck for Walmart?


----------



## struth (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


As long as the person has experience managing then I have no problem where they got that experience.  

Carson, retired from medicine in 2013, and had been running a company...prior to that even as a doctor he was managing the department he was in. 

Moreover, he lives in a house, and grew up and lived in a urban area...so you know how experience in the housing and urban development area.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Did you apply for that job at Burisma and Hunter got it over you?  Why would I give a damn about Hunter Biden getting a job at Burisma, seriously?


----------



## struth (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


So you don't follow sports or read either?  I never said he was a runner up....but a front runner...


I never said it did...but he played TE for Jets some...and frankly, tried out for Jacksonville for the position...they thought enough to offer him a one year contract as a backup.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> but they make up 37 percent of all violent crime and 50 percent of all murders, which would explain why cops encounter them violently so often.



Seriously, guy, how did you ever survive in the Service with all those evil black people.


----------



## BS Filter (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Of course you don't give a damn about corruption.  As long as you get your plantation gift basket every month you're a loyal step n fetch it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Tebow was never a front runner for MVP, that's some bullshit. 


struth said:


> > I never said it did...but he played TE for Jets some...and frankly, tried out for Jacksonville for the position...they thought enough to offer him a one year contract as a backup.



The only reason he is in Jacksonville is because of Urban Meyer.  

"The most self-centered humble guy I've ever met," one Broncos staffer said of Tebow in an excerpt provided by the Daily Mail. And while the quarterback reportedly charged $50,000 to speak at churches, he was apparently under the impression that he would also bank the same at Broncos charity events, which angered many inside the Broncos organization — including John Elway's wife. The book also claimed that "Tebowmania" and his "devout group of fans" made it difficult for Elway or any Broncos coach to criticize Tebow publicly. When Elway appeared on a radio show and remained non-committal on Tebow's future with the team, the reaction was "as if he had just burned the American flag at high noon in front of Sunday school class."

However, behind the scenes, the Broncos coaching staff reportedly thought Tebow was* "simply awful" and "struggled to understand concepts in reading defenses and executing the offense,"* so much so they would "shake their head" when asked about Tebow's mental aspect of the game. As one former teammate claimed to Cole, "He has no idea what's going on out there." Yikes.[/b]

Read More: How Tim Tebow Destroyed His Career


----------



## struth (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


1) I literally just posted an article showing he was.
2) I don't disagree...the relationships you build are certainly important in any career.  He has shown he is hard working, and a team player...that goes a long way in life.   It's the content of character, not the color of ones skin that matters.  I have a dream that one day, even you will get that


----------



## BS Filter (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Hearsay and gossip, innuendo, slander.  Notice that no names are mentioned.  Sick fuck.


----------



## August West (May 16, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


"plantation gift basket"? What makes you think that Superbad lives in a trailer park?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Please tell me Bullshit Filter what gift basket am I receiving every month.  You should know about step and fetching being a ass kissing Trump Humper.


----------



## BS Filter (May 16, 2021)

August West said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I never said that.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


How many years did he play in Denver?


----------



## BS Filter (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Give us the names of the quotes.


----------



## struth (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Two...there was the 2011-12 season where he was a front runner for the NFL MVP.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


“It’s like me all of a sudden coming out of retirement and saying, ‘I want to play outside linebacker. I want to play safety.’ Something I’ve never done before. Now, all of a sudden, *Bill Belichick* signs me, and I’ve never done it before, just because he knows me and I played for him with the New York Jets. It’s not right, it’s not fair, it’s not — and that’s why the stink. It has nothing to do with *Tim Tebow* being polarizing. I think they would say this to anybody that was removed from the NFL for eight years, sitting on the sidelines that did not have an NFL career, and then all of a sudden, he gets another bite at the apple.









						Keyshawn Johnson rants against Tim Tebow signing
					

...




					247sports.com
				




He stunk as a NFL quarterback, then started playing baseball stunk at that, now he is back in the NFL to play tight end.  Smfh.


----------



## BS Filter (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


He's good for the sport.  Good role model.


----------



## struth (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


i appreciate his opinion....and the opinion of others, as I have quoted that said he can absolutely do it. 

Maybe he can't?  I don't really care one way or the other.   Why does it bother you so much?   Many players, african-american included, have been given a chance after retirement.  If they have the desire, and skill, they often get the chance.


----------



## hadit (May 16, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, so now you're admitting that he may have been kneeling in gratitude in those situations. And do you honestly think God can't handle more than one priority at a time? You truly are limited.
> ...


Just means He can do more than one thing at a time, silly human.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Then become a coach, a player he is not.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Name another player that left for 9yrs and then came back in the NFL at a totally different position.


----------



## BS Filter (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


It's their team.  Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


No shit.


----------



## BS Filter (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Bubba Kowalski .


----------



## BS Filter (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Why the hell do you care?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


why the hell do you care?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 16, 2021)

citygator said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you have "sized up" is that infantile penis you have. It's one size up from a thimble no doubt.
> ...


That appears to be the only level you understand


----------



## BS Filter (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Polly want a cracker ?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Tim Tebow never took a knee so he's A OK in my book

As for his athletics if Urban Meyer thinks he can contribute its no business of a TV motormouth like Johnson


----------



## citygator (May 16, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


How would you know? You haven’t typed anything remotely intellectual on this thread.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Ok, whoop dee doo.


Mac-7 said:


> > As for his athletics if Urban Meyer thinks he can contribute its no business of a TV motormouth like Johnson.



Sure it is, that is what he is paid to do give his opinion.


----------



## Lesh (May 16, 2021)

Enough.

Tebow's failed at just about everything he's attempted.

If the retard succeeds as an NFL TE I'll be shocked but so fucking what?

Colin K HAS been blackballed. There are many teams that were in dire need of a QB and none had the balls to hire him.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 16, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > but they make up 37 percent of all violent crime and 50 percent of all murders, which would explain why cops encounter them violently so often.
> ...


Negros commit the most crimes get shot by cops for good reason and this is your retort?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Enough.
> 
> Tebow's failed at just about everything he's attempted.
> 
> ...


 Maybe he should try out for water boi?


----------



## struth (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


not your decision.  Jacksonville thought he was good enough to sign for one year as a backup


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Life's not fair, deal with it


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 16, 2021)

citygator said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...


My Border Collie is more intellectual than you!


----------



## Lesh (May 16, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My Border Collie is more intellectual than you!


Probably a better TE than Tebow anyway


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2021)

hadit said:


> Just means He can do more than one thing at a time, silly human.



Um, except God doesn't end starvation in Africa, or cause amputees to regrow limbs no matter how hard they pray.  

But he can make sure that Tebow gets a touchdown. That's important.  

I just can't work up much respect for "the God of the End Zone".


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Negros commit the most crimes get shot by cops for good reason and this is your retort?



Put down the bottle, buddy.  



Mac-7 said:


> Tim Tebow never took a knee so he's A OK in my book
> 
> As for his athletics if Urban Meyer thinks he can contribute its no business of a TV motormouth like Johnson



So- Grovel in front of an imaginary Bronze Age Sky Fairy, - Good. 

Make a legitimate complaint about injustice in America- Bad.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Lookout JVille is heading for the Superbowl.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


No shit, how long did it take you to realize that.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 16, 2021)

bear513 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Racist trash tell the most lies and should get punched in the mouth for it.


----------



## citygator (May 16, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Full of hilarity tonight. Ive got $5 that says your border collie is typing this shit because as smart as they are their jokes suck.


----------



## hadit (May 16, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Just means He can do more than one thing at a time, silly human.
> ...


Your day with Him will come, and now you're back to pretending you can read minds again. Sad, really. I've told you to get the helmet checked because it's obviously not working. Is it out of warranty?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 16, 2021)

citygator said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...



You know  I kept you off my ignore list because you showed flashes of libtard brilliance. That being that your stupidity was hilarious.  Now, it has just become tedious and irritating.  Goodbye fucktard!  The best of luck in your next homosexual conquest!


----------



## citygator (May 16, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Follow the trail up. You attempted to insult me with every post. At some point you got to weigh in on something other than name calling. Return from the desert when you have the stones. Love City.


----------



## donttread (May 16, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Moon Bats hate Tebow so much because he is White or because he is a Christian?  Maybe because he doesn't kiss Black and Commie ass?
> ...


If KAP wasn't washed up it would be different but he is. On top of that he made a control freak mockery of his workout. You don't request a job interview and then change the location. 
KAP struck fear in NFL defences with his run and gun style and pure atheletic ability. I remember a playoff game where he disected the GB defense with 180 yards on the ground! Butttttt    NFL defences adapt and when they play zone and pash rush to contain you need to adapt to. Kap just didin't.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 16, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> that is what he is paid to do give his opinion.


His opinion is meaningless to me


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > that is what he is paid to do give his opinion.
> ...


Which is what your opinion is basically.


----------



## DudleySmith (May 17, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Just means He can do more than one thing at a time, silly human.
> ...



And neither do you dopehead commies. Get back to us when *you* practice what *you* vermin preach, instead of sniveling and lying about others alleged 'failures'.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 17, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Is that the new thing in right wing, dumb ass world.  Call anyone who doesn't buy into your right wing propaganda a commie.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 17, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Which is what your opinion is basically.


Oh that HURTS 

I thought I was beginning to get through to you


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Which is what your opinion is basically.
> ...


So I am going to listen to you over an NFL veteran.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 17, 2021)

hadit said:


> Your day with Him will come, and now you're back to pretending you can read minds again. Sad, really. I've told you to get the helmet checked because it's obviously not working. Is it out of warranty?



Hey, I fully expect to meet C'Thulhu in the afterlife.  No, really, makes as much sense as your guy.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 17, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So I am going to listen to you over an NFL veteran.


I think urban Meyer knows more about it than some ex-jock with a loud mouth


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > So I am going to listen to you over an NFL veteran.
> ...


We will see in a couple of months.


----------



## hadit (May 17, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Your day with Him will come, and now you're back to pretending you can read minds again. Sad, really. I've told you to get the helmet checked because it's obviously not working. Is it out of warranty?
> ...


I'll let God worry about that. Did you ever get your helmet checked? It's obviously not working.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 17, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


At his age I think the odds are against tim tebow

But it doesnt take a tv motormouth to know that

Why should he care if Tebow gets a tryout at all?

Because johnson is mixing politics with sports


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Because there are many players (black and white) who are more deserving that actually play the position.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 17, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Because there are many players (black and white) who are more deserving that actually play the position.


Its too late to float that excuse

Johnson already made it a political issue


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Because there are many players (black and white) who are more deserving that actually play the position.
> ...


How did he do that?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 17, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> How did he do that?


Do you know what?

You are correct

I reviewed johnson’s words and he did not specifically put it in political terms


----------



## Utilitarian (May 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...











						Colin Kaepernick reportedly wants $9M to $10M per year and a chance to start
					

The former 49ers quarterback's expectations are unlikely to match the market reality




					www.cbssports.com
				




While Kaepernick hasn't necessarily said he would only accept being a starter, his salary demands make that the only logical outcome.  You don't typically pay a backup 9 to 10 million dollars for a single season.


----------



## Utilitarian (May 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > And when adjusting for all factors other than race, there is no evidence that black people are more likely for cops to use lethal force on due to their race.
> ...


Roland Fryer did a study that proved exactly what I said.  He's black himself, if that matters.






						An Empirical Analysis of Racial Differences in Police Use of Force
					

Roland G. Fryer J. An Empirical Analysis of Racial Differences in Police Use of Force. Journal of Political Economy. Forthcoming.




					scholar.harvard.edu
				




As for bad impressions, you can call that racist, but it's also realistic.


----------



## themirrorthief (May 20, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Moon Bats hate Tebow so much because he is White or because he is a Christian?  Maybe because he doesn't kiss Black and Commie ass?
> ...


if you are in africa and cant feed a child...why in fucking hell do you keep riding that pussy and making babies you cant feed...somehow that is tebows fault...get woke before you get as braindead as biden


----------



## JoeB131 (May 20, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> if you are in africa and cant feed a child...why in fucking hell do you keep riding that pussy and making babies you cant feed...somehow that is tebows fault...get woke before you get as braindead as biden



Naw, man, the economic inequalities of the world aren't Tebow's fault... or God, because he doesn't exist. 

It's just the silliness that God cares  more about a football game than starving children that is laughable.


----------



## citygator (May 20, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> themirrorthief said:
> 
> 
> > if you are in africa and cant feed a child...why in fucking hell do you keep riding that pussy and making babies you cant feed...somehow that is tebows fault...get woke before you get as braindead as biden
> ...


There are dummies everywhere but most praying in sports is for safety and giving thanks to God for your opportunities or skills seems fine to me.  Consider it hoping for good luck since religion ain’t your thing. I agree that praying you kick ass is dumb.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> themirrorthief said:
> 
> 
> > if you are in africa and cant feed a child...why in fucking hell do you keep riding that pussy and making babies you cant feed...somehow that is tebows fault...get woke before you get as braindead as biden
> ...


Be VERY SPECIFIC and cite where ANYONE of faith ever said or implied any such thing. You are a liar or amazingly stupid.


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> themirrorthief said:
> 
> 
> > if you are in africa and cant feed a child...why in fucking hell do you keep riding that pussy and making babies you cant feed...somehow that is tebows fault...get woke before you get as braindead as biden
> ...




So you are one of these morons that watches SNL??  LOL!  I knew it!  No wonder you are so damn stupid about everything.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 20, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Utilitarian said:
> ...


Do you think Alex Smith was worth 16 million?


----------



## struth (May 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


No question.   Number 1 overall pick....lead the Niners to the first NFC Championship game in over a decade, after being traded to KC, for CK, he lead KC to 4 playoffs berths, including winning their first postseason win since 1993, and leading the league in passing rating in the 2017 season, setting up what has become a powerhouse program....and then obviously the horrible even that took place in Washington....which was then capped off last year with an amazing comeback, and beoming the Come Back Player of the Year, and leading Washington to the NFC East title.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Utilitarian said:
> ...


So was he worth 16 million last year, also he was replaced by Kap in SF and that team went to the Super Bowl.  KC won a Superbowl after he was replaced.  I noticed you left that out.


----------



## struth (May 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


He didn't get paid 16 million just last year.

He was worth every penny he did earn over his career though.  A far better QB then Kap...not doubt about that


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...











						The 10 Highest-Paid Backup Quarterbacks in the NFL in 2022
					

NFL teams aren't afraid to pay their backup quarterbacks, especially the good ones. So how much do these second-stringers make?




					fanbuzz.com
				




He was decent, but funny how his teams went to the Superbowl after he was gone.


----------



## struth (May 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


that was part of a larger contract, and obligations from contracts they took over 

not really a surprise, be built great programs because he’s a great qb


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


A great QB who ain't never win shit.


----------



## struth (May 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Well not a Super Bowl, but as a highlighted...he has won other championships.

Kind of a modern day Dan Marino...but frankly, came back from nearly getting his leg cut off completely, literally....he actually showed more heart then Dan or frankly, any pro-athlete I've seen.

He could have just taken his money, and sit on the sideline and whined....but nope...he didn't give up


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



What,?  The Turkey Bowl.


struth said:


> > Kind of a modern day Dan Marino...but frankly, came back from nearly getting his leg cut off completely, literally....he actually showed more heart then Dan or frankly, any pro-athlete I've seen.



He has never been.on the level of Dan Marino.


struth said:


> [Quoye]He could have just taken his money, and sit on the sideline and whined....but nope...he didn't give up


[/QUOTE]

Plenty of NFL players have come back from injury.


----------



## struth (May 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Plenty of NFL players have come back from injury.
[/QUOTE]
1) I don't think he played in that....but he did win the NFC East and West and the Fiesta Bowl
2) certainly he has, and is.  
3) not almost losing their leg...this was hardly routine....geez...obviously you don't follow sports nor have played any

Face it, he's a better player then Kal, and a better human being


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


1) I don't think he played in that....but he did win the NFC East and West and the Fiesta Bowl[/quote]

Whoop dee dee, how many players Bragg about that?  0.


> 2) certainly he has, and is.
> 3) not almost losing their leg...this was hardly routine....geez...obviously you don't follow sports nor have played any.



Lmao this coming from somebody bragging about a dude winning the division and a Feista Bowl.  which is bigger, a conference title or a division title?



> Face it, he's a better player then Kal, and a better human being



Your entitled to your opinion and that's all it is.


----------



## struth (May 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


1) I don't think Alex Smith is the type of person to go around bragging about anything.  Winners don't brag.   I mean, if anything he could also brag about being a 3x Pro-Bowler as well...but why?  But remind me, how many Super Bowls, or major bowls has Kal won?   and Pro-Bowls?  
2) I am not bragging at all...just stating facts. 
3) Sure...I like to base mine on evidence though...you don't.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Don't run from the question.  Which is bigger a conference championship or a division championship.

What NFL records does Kap hold?


----------



## jknowgood (May 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Whoop dee dee, how many players Bragg about that?  0.


> 2) certainly he has, and is.
> 3) not almost losing their leg...this was hardly routine....geez...obviously you don't follow sports nor have played any.



Lmao this coming from somebody bragging about a dude winning the division and a Feista Bowl.  which is bigger, a conference title or a division title?



> Face it, he's a better player then Kal, and a better human being



Your entitled to your opinion and that's all it is.
[/QUOTE]
Kaprenick sealed his career when he showed how much of an american hating asshole his is. Good BYE!


----------



## struth (May 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


oh a conference for sure....I think Kap has one, in 2012, the year that he came in after Alex got hurt...on Alex's team.  

I think Kap has one record for most rushing yards in a game by a qb.  

Yep...Kap had one solid year.  Alex, has *years* of top notch playing.   After 2012, after Alex left the 49ers...the team fell apart....2014 8-8 season,  2015...he lost his starting position...to Blaine Gabbert!   

Hey, but he had one flash in the pan season, on Alex's team


----------



## struth (May 20, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Kaprenick sealed his career when he showed how much of an american hating asshole his is. Good BYE!
[/QUOTE]
He sealed his career when he couldn't back up that one flash in the pan season, and then became a cancer to the Niners...followed by his PR stunts....then premadonna attitude that cost him jobs at other teams that were going to sign him....including the Ravens who literally had a contract for him, until his people go on social media and started calling the owner a racist....


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


So why did they give Alex the boot?


----------



## struth (May 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


From SF?  He got hurt...that's why Kap came in during the 2012 season.  He gave them 7 seasons.  They thought he was done....boy were they wrong, he was a pro-bowler in 2013, and the Chiefs were the last unbeaten team in the 2013 NFL season with Smith winning his first nine regular-season starts, gaining 1,919 passing yards with nine touchdowns compared to four interception, he went on to help create the KC team that we know today, bring it from the land of the lost, to one of the best programs in the NFL...SF made a horrible choice with Kap, they ended up canning him in couple seasons.


----------



## DudleySmith (May 20, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > themirrorthief said:
> ...



I choose Door #1, Habitual Liar, for $10,000, Alex.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Yep and then he was cut and KC won the Superbowl.  Amazing how that works.


----------



## struth (May 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


not really.   it was his team, his leadership.  What’s not amazing is how fast the team fell apart when Kal became the main guy


----------



## WinterBorn (May 21, 2021)

When asked about Tebow as a tightend, Greg McElroy (on the NY Jets with Tebow for a year) said they tried him at tightend when Tebow was on the Jet's roster.

His exact words were "He wasn't good".

I don't dislike Tebow.   And he is a great motivator and teammate.    He is a very good athlete, within the bounds of what he does.   But he has never played tightend.   At 32 years of age, to imagine you can change positions that easily is laughable.    This is not a cornerback changing to safety.   This is an entirely different skill set.

I don't think it will work.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


They fell into the Super Bowl WITHOUT him on the field.  Kap was balling, it was a close game.  KC won a Superbowl AFTER he was gone, was that his team as well


----------



## struth (May 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


yea Kap had a great game 

One and done kind of guy.

Smith like Marino are just iron men that perform over and over


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Smith was on multiple teams that only excelled to the top AFTER he was gone.  He is no Dan Marino, not even close.


----------



## Missourian (May 21, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > When has he tried to impose his religious beliefs on you?
> ...


Crawl into your sound proof safe space Joe... words are violence.  

Authoritarian left trying to limit free speech again because they are afraid of words and ideas.


----------



## struth (May 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


no he got them to the top snd made them a contender.

i highlighted his record.
i am certainly not suggesting he’s a GOAT, but he was a great QB, far better the Kap.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


He was a decent QB, But he wasn't leading anyone to a Superbowl


----------



## struth (May 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


sure, he lead numerous teams over the years.  He didn’t fill in on a team and have one decent losing game in his career


----------



## Papageorgio (May 21, 2021)

Burgermeister said:


> What's not to like about this guy?
> View attachment 488292


Is he playing tight end now?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 21, 2021)

So the top selling NFL item is Tim Tebow, Jersey and the next four top selling items are Tim Tebow stuff. Not sure if he makes the team, however he sure creates excitemen.


----------



## Dadoalex (May 21, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope Tebow succeeds.
Religious show aside.
He is a hard worker, inspiration to fellow players, and a leader on the field oh, and he's a winner.

Urban Meyer screwed up Tebow's professional chances by never teaching him to play QB.  Maybe this is their second chance.

In any case, I will cheer for Tebow.


----------



## Dadoalex (May 21, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> I thought Tebow should have been a tightend from the beginning.   He doesn't have the skills to play QB in the NFL full time.   But he has the size and the hands to play TE.  And the opponent will have to account for his throwing skills, limited though the may be.


HEY!
Take all the DBs off the field and give Tim 8 or 9 seconds to get into that release and tebow can throw as well as anyone.

Look at his motion


I've coached 8 yo kids with fewer flaws.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Crawl into your sound proof safe space Joe... words are violence.
> 
> Authoritarian left trying to limit free speech again because they are afraid of words and ideas.



Actually, I'm with the Founding Fathers on this one, who stated we should have separation of Church and State, something lost on the fanatics like Tebow who want to control who we can marry and what kind of sex we can have.  

Now, what I'd like to see is a Religion License.  You can have a church, but to get a license, you have to prove you really talk for the imaginary fairy in the sky. 

So we take your Minister, Priest, Mullah or Rabbi to the top of the Willis Tower and throw him off the side. 

If God catches him on the way down, his religion is valid.  

Any takers?  

Didn't think so.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 22, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Crawl into your sound proof safe space Joe... words are violence.
> ...


I suggest we just IGNORE bigots like you,


----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I suggest we just IGNORE bigots like you,



Why not?  I mean, it would be an awesome way to sort out the real churches from the fake ones.  

We wouldn't want some poor schlub going the  Hell because he picked the wrong church, would we?  

Of course, real world, no one would like this because they all know damned well God isn't going to catch them.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 22, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest we just IGNORE bigots like you,
> ...


Just because you are to RETARDED to know doctrine and obviously never read the bible or the Koran doesn't mean we are stuck with your moronic opinions and ideas.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Just because you are to RETARDED to know doctrine and obviously never read the bible or the Koran doesn't mean we are stuck with your moronic opinions and ideas.



Actually, I have read the bible.  

There's the story of Elijah and the Prophets of Baal.  

Why don't our modern ministers have the faith of Elijah?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


He didn't lead them to a Superbowl.


----------



## Bobob (May 22, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kapernick is known as a disruptive influence in the locker room and that is enough of a reason to 
pass on him.  Race has nothing to do with it, as his ability was also in question.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 22, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you are to RETARDED to know doctrine and obviously never read the bible or the Koran doesn't mean we are stuck with your moronic opinions and ideas.
> ...


they are not prophets of God not even the pope is that only the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day saints has a prophet. And the current prophet is not on the old mold god rarely instructs them.


----------



## struth (May 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


huh


----------



## struth (May 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


didn’t they make it to the super bowl in 2012?. who started at an on opening day?

had he been under center in the super bowl they would have won


----------



## Polishprince (May 22, 2021)

The real problem with Kaepernick is that he is boring, not that he insists on taking a knee and protesting against our country.

People are just bored with his schtick.

Kaep really needs to do one of two things- double down on his hatred of vets by waving a Cuban Flag and insisting the people stand at attention before games while he sings "La Internationale" to stir people up.

Or alternatively, Kaep could do a face turn and become super-patriotic.  Wave a flag, sponsor a team for NASCAR, hobnob with Hank Jr., join the NRA, wear a MAGA hat.  People love a "prodigal son " story about someone who saw the error of their ways.


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, I'm with the Founding Fathers on this one, who stated we should have separation of Church and State, something lost on the fanatics like Tebow


First...you're with one Founding Fathers opinion...in a letter...to a friend.

Second...football ain't the state...it's a game.  If you don't like Tim using his platform to amplify his opinion...I'm sure you're anti- Kaepernic using his fame and platform as well...and all the Hollywood celebs...

You oppose all of that...correct?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Based on what exactly?


----------



## struth (May 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


What am I basing my conclusion on?  The numerous pieces of evidence I already presented that shows he is a much much better player


----------



## citygator (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


You haven't presented anything really, one won a Conference Championship and took the team to the Superbowl, one won a division championship.  On the other team couldn't win a Championship, gets cut and a young QB wins the Superbowl and goes to another one.


----------



## struth (May 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


oh so you didn’t read got ya

well that’s a problem


----------



## struth (May 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Kap didn’t win a Super Bowl either 

geez


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Didn't need to, I have watched them play.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


He has been to one, has Smith?


----------



## Lesh (May 22, 2021)

Superman/Batman

Get a room


----------



## struth (May 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


i’m sure.  and played in a number of pro bowls.


----------



## struth (May 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


apparently not


----------



## 22lcidw (May 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


There is no relationship between Tebow and Kaepernik. You hate Tebow because he is religious. You want him and Christians  exterminated. I get it. Kaepernik is a political and social issue that interfered with a sport and has cost it tens of billions of dollars. The owners are really being nice about this. Because they have to. Either way sports exist for me in a much smaller part of my life. And I want Cable TV reform as to pick our own basic cable TV packages as to eliminate sports channels among others from my service. And there are people getting paid off in D.C. as this is not dealt with.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> they are not prophets of God not even the pope is that only the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day saints has a prophet. And the current prophet is not on the old mold god rarely instructs them.



But aren't you kind of making my point.  The Prophets of Baal were unable to start a fire.  The prophet of Yahweh was able to start a fire.  

Because the Prophets of Baal lost that contest, they were all murdered for their beliefs in that story.  Because God loves you.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2021)

Missourian said:


> First...you're with one Founding Fathers opinion...in a letter...to a friend.
> 
> Second...football ain't the state...it's a game. If you don't like Tim using his platform to amplify his opinion...I'm sure you're anti- Kaepernic using his fame and platform as well...and all the Hollywood celebs...
> 
> You oppose all of that...correct?



I'm mostly opposed to Hollywood Celebrities giving their opinions on stuff, because an Actor only sounds smart when a writer tells him what to say and a director tells him how to say it.  

I'm against Great Thunberg's "celebrity".  I want to hear the opinion of climate scientists on AGW, not an angry Swedish Retard.  

As for Kap.  I'm all for him advocating a political position about a specific policy that effects him.  If you have cops pulling over black people and murdering them, that's something he SHOULD be legitimately concerned about.  

If Tebow's position was, "I'm against abortion and will never have one, because a Filipino doctor suggested I be aborted because my idiot parents went to a third world country while she was pregnant", I'd be "Okay, that's fine."   

That he doesn't want anyone else to be able to have an abortion is where I have a big problem with him, because his imaginary sky friend says it's bad.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 22, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > First...you're with one Founding Fathers opinion...in a letter...to a friend.
> ...


It does not require belief in God to oppose abortion, it takes heart feelings and intelligence.


----------



## DudleySmith (May 22, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Sociopaths like Joe are completely baffled by such things as human empathy. No use in trying to explain it to them.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It does not require belief in God to oppose abortion, it takes heart feelings and intelligence.



Really?  

I don't see the anti-abortion crowd as being "intelligent".  They are just a bunch of misogynists who hate women control their own bodies.  

Fetuses aren't people.  We don't have funerals for tampons.


----------



## struth (May 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It does not require belief in God to oppose abortion, it takes heart feelings and intelligence.
> ...


a fetuse isn’t a tampon 

A tampon is a device used to help women through their period and keep them from leaking blood 

a fetus is an unborn offspring of a mammal.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2021)

struth said:


> a fetuse isn’t a tampon
> 
> A tampon is a device used to help women through their period and keep them from leaking blood
> 
> a fetus is an unborn offspring of a mammal.



1/3rd of fertilized zygotes don't cling to the uterine wall. If you take the crazy position that life begins at conception, we should be having funerals for tampons, because there's a good chance there's a preborn human in there, according to you religious nutters.  

God, Corky, are you always this dense?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It does not require belief in God to oppose abortion, it takes heart feelings and intelligence.
> ...


Fuck you, exactly WHAT does a fetus BECOME retard and a baby can live outside the womb now at 24 weeks.   Yet people like you want on demand abortion to end of pregnancy


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Fuck you, exactly WHAT does a fetus BECOME retard and a baby can live outside the womb now at 24 weeks. Yet people like you want on demand abortion to end of pregnancy



Nobody is having an abortion at 24 weeks unless something has gone horrifically wrong with the pregnancy.  

At which case, an abortion is a mercy.  

Her body. Her choice.  Period.  

Now, here's the thing.  I guess somehow you are going to get them to overturn Roe v. Wade, and you'll be right back where you were in 1972, where women were still getting abortions, because no one enforced the laws on the books.  

Or if you want to see your utopia in action, take the Philippines.  They ban abortion in most cases, and Filipinas still have 500,000 abortions a year, more per capita than the US.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you, exactly WHAT does a fetus BECOME retard and a baby can live outside the womb now at 24 weeks. Yet people like you want on demand abortion to end of pregnancy
> ...


I wan the law to say when the child can live outside the womb no more abortions and yes in most libstates one can get an abortion on demand any time.


----------



## struth (May 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > a fetuse isn’t a tampon
> ...


well. we are talking about fetus...which is the 2/3rd that do.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 23, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Never played in a Super bowl.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 23, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


This coming from someone who doesn't know that a division championship is less than a conference championship.  You don't have a clue.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 23, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



I guess you just pulled that out your ass because you couldn't think of anything else to say.


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > I get it. Kaepernik is a political and social issue that interfered with a sport and has cost it tens of billions of dollars. The owners are really being nice about this. Because they have to. Either way sports exist for me in a much smaller part of my life. And I want Cable TV reform as to pick our own basic cable TV packages as to eliminate sports channels among others from my service. And there are people getting paid off in D.C. as this is not dealt with.



Yea you're right, just the fact that he could be sick of seeing black men unjustly murdered by police couldn't really be the issue.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 23, 2021)

Hardly any black men are murdered by police maybe 3 or 4 a year


----------



## struth (May 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


never did dan marino ...hence my comparison


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 23, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Your comparison is garbage, Alex Smith is no Dan Marino.


----------



## struth (May 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


no of course not, they are their own

but comparable 

Kap comparable to Frank Reich


----------



## monkrules (May 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Kapernick is just a piss poor player.


True. But he's a world- class whiner. And that's all black NFL fans care about.
I don"t care for Tebow, but I love seeing all the fucking crybabies getting all bent out of shape about his being hired, again. Say what you want, but Tebow's not a fucking whiner.
The NFL is now full of kneeling, whining, drama queens. I no longer watch.


----------



## monkrules (May 24, 2021)

Burgermeister said:


> I would love to see Kaepernick in some shallow crossing routes as a TE.


Kaepernick should be flipping burgers. In his case, it would surely be boogers, he's so full of self pity.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 24, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


No they are not comparable.


----------



## struth (May 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


you have proven your lack of football knowledge so your post has been ignored


----------



## JoeB131 (May 24, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I wan the law to say when the child can live outside the womb no more abortions and yes in most libstates one can get an abortion on demand any time.



That's nice that you have wants.   But since you don't have a uterus, you really don't get a say in the matter.  



struth said:


> well. we are talking about fetus...which is the 2/3rd that do.



But wait, if you are arguing that life begins at conception, then the 1/3 that don't are people, and we need to throw a crime scene tape around that tampon and see if that lady did anything to get keep from getting preggers.  

Futhermore, if you continue with your quest for fetal personhood, every miscarriage has to be now investigated as a potential homicide.  Otherwise, you are going to have a lot of abortions that are going to be reclassified as "miscarriages".   (In fact, the medical term for miscarriage is "spontaneous abortion" on medical charts.) 

This is the problem when you give Cleetus the Fetus more rights than the woman it is inside.  You either have a bunch of laws that are not enforced, but put women in danger because the procedure is not quality controlled or you have to have an outright police state enforcing it.  

Neither one is desirable.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 24, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I wan the law to say when the child can live outside the womb no more abortions and yes in most libstates one can get an abortion on demand any time.
> ...


Wrong RETARD we just want reasonable restrictions on personal demand abortions. at 24 weeks NO MORE on demand since the HUMAN BABY can survive outside the womb. You keep claiming shit that almost no one actually advocates for in an effort to scare others away.


----------



## Mr. Friscus (May 24, 2021)

A few thoughts:
- Tebow isn't playing QB, he's playing TE, which fits his skill set.
- He's making very little money, while Kap demanded 20 million a year to come off the street and play QB.
- Tebow is known to be a mentor figure, even if he doesn't play.  Kap not so much.
- Tebow has close connections with the Jacksonville coach.

Of course, all of this ignored by the mainstream media.. and as far as the sports media is concerned, they'll continue to pump out article after article of primary outrage over this while continuing to avoid Deshaun Watson and the 22 claims against him of sexual assault.  It pays to be a minority, you get protected. But a white person getting a low-end TE job?  Outrage.


----------



## Circe (May 24, 2021)

monkrules said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Kapernick is just a piss poor player.
> ...


No, I don't watch any longer, either. All the black football players who beat up their little kids or the baby moms. I can't be paying any attention to people as low as that. I left off watching football well before the whole kneel against the anthem crisis. 

If they start having mostly white players again, I would start watching again. The NFL destroyed their whole market.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 25, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wrong RETARD we just want reasonable restrictions on personal demand abortions. at 24 weeks NO MORE on demand since the HUMAN BABY can survive outside the womb. You keep claiming shit that almost no one actually advocates for in an effort to scare others away.



Except that's not what you anti-Choice nutters are pushing for, you are pushing for heartbeat bills to effectively end all abortions, or TRAP laws that make it impossible to set up a clinic.  

Fewer than 1% of abortions happen after the 24th week, and they are almost always for medical necessity- either a threat to the woman's health or the fetus is horribly deformed.  

Or do you think there's a woman out there who has an abortion at month 7 of a pregnancy for the hell of it?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 25, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong RETARD we just want reasonable restrictions on personal demand abortions. at 24 weeks NO MORE on demand since the HUMAN BABY can survive outside the womb. You keep claiming shit that almost no one actually advocates for in an effort to scare others away.
> ...


And yet you REFUSE to codify it in law


----------



## JoeB131 (May 25, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And yet you REFUSE to codify it in law



Me personally? 

Here's the thing. The courts had to act because legislatures refused to. These unworkable laws were on the books doing real harm, and congress refused to act.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 26, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Fewer than 1% of abortions happen after the 24th week, and they are almost always for medical necessity- either a threat to the woman's health or the fetus is horribly deformed.


since its only 1% and there are exceptions for medical necessity I think really worried about the political angle for the the anything-goes left

Libs don't want any restrictions on the abortion industry


----------



## JoeB131 (May 26, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> since its only 1% and there are exceptions for medical necessity I think really worried about the political angle for the the anything-goes left
> 
> Libs don't want any restrictions on the abortion industry



I think it's more of a camel's nose under the tent kind of thing...  Once you give Globby the Fetus more rights than the woman it is inside, pretty soon the women have no rights at all.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 27, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong RETARD we just want reasonable restrictions on personal demand abortions. at 24 weeks NO MORE on demand since the HUMAN BABY can survive outside the womb. You keep claiming shit that almost no one actually advocates for in an effort to scare others away.
> ...


A million a year is a lot.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 7, 2021)

Either you believe that a fetus is a life and thus abortion is murder or your dont in which case you can do whatever you want to it.    The effort to try and split the hair of when it's ok or isnt ok is pointless IMO.    To the people that believe it isnt a life what constitutes "life" to you?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2021)

Isn't this the Sports forum?


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 8, 2021)

Yeah but it devolved into an abortion debate at some point.....


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 8, 2021)

How about we get back on topic?


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 8, 2021)

Sure.   but this is page 22 and it drifted off topic back on page 1 so...   

Tebow is getting a shot at TE because he's an elite athlete whos stayed in shape an is willing to work hard and give it a shot at a new position now that hes toward the end of his potential career and hes willing to take market value for his talent.   It doenst hurt that he's from J Ville and has a great relationship with the HC.    He also wont be a huge distraction.     CK is none of those things and thus isnt on a roster.     The guy doesnt really want to play football.   He's not an idiot he's tracking that he doesnt have the skills to play the position at the starting role.   He lost his job to Blaine Gabbert for crying out loud.    I find it hard to believe that he's a better QB now than he was when he was regulated to the bench.....


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 8, 2021)

And lets be fair.  CK was never that good.   He was serviceable at best.    His best year  2014 I think he had 3.3k yards on 16 starts.  That would put him just above Daniel Jones (who only started 14) this year and his completion percentage of 60 put him just above Sam Darnold...    He wasnt terrible but once Defenses figured out that he really couldnt throw the ball all that well he wasnt really all that effective.      He wanted starters money on back up talent.    And everyone knows the best back up qb is the one you never know the name of which was never going to be the case with CK.


----------



## justoffal (Jun 9, 2021)

Flash said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


The NFL is well  on its way to being out of business.....give it less than a decade.....

JO


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 9, 2021)

Ok, I tried encouraging everyone to get back on topic.   Now I am deleting off topic posts.

If you want to talk about God, abortion or whatever, go start a new thread.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 9, 2021)

Typical SEC fan....


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 9, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> Typical SEC fan....



Feel free to complain.   It has nothing to do with being an SEC fan.  It has everything to do with keeping a thread on topic.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Couchpotato said:
> 
> 
> > Typical SEC fan....
> ...


Because it wasnt a joke.     Take your panties off and untwist them..


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 9, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Couchpotato said:
> ...



My panties are not twisted.    I am telling you to stay on topic.

And I thought you said "Typical SEC fan".    Why would I have my panties in a wad for beating other teams from other conferences.

Do stick with the topic of Tebow being in the NFL again.    It is my last warning.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 9, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Couchpotato said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Whatever man.  There were 2-3 people who had a 22 page off topic debate and you’ve singled out my 3 posts.     Strong......


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 9, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Couchpotato said:
> ...


No, I singled out every post that was off topic after I said we need to get back on topic.    Yours, Hadit's, and JoeB's were deleted.    

Now, stay on topic or be thread banned.   It is really quite simple.


----------



## Couchpotato (Jun 9, 2021)

So scary....     Tebow won’t last long in the NFL as a TE


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 9, 2021)

Couchpotato said:


> So scary....     Tebow won’t last long in the NFL as a TE



I don't think he will either.    But I did think he should have moved to TE when he first got to the NFL.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2021)

One of the few advantages of hiring a 32 year old former QB is the option of having the TE throw the ball.   Tebow's deep ball isn't much.   But his short ranger little hop pass could be dangerous if the defense thought he was going to run, like in a reverse.


----------



## Couchpotato (Apr 2, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> No, I singled out every post that was off topic after I said we need to get back on topic.    Yours, Hadit's, and JoeB's were deleted.
> 
> Now, stay on topic or be thread banned.   It is really quite simple.


Im not sure how or why this thread got put into my feed today but I found it funny that the first time you and I interacted was having an argument in this thread.    Glad it didnt lead to us not having good discussions later on.    Anyway wanted to necro this only to thank you for the good debate in the sports forum you've provided.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 2, 2022)

The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.



Hey, I can give Colin a job.


There is an opening for water boy for the local transgender girls high school volleyball team.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 2, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Hey, I can give Colin a job.
> 
> 
> There is an opening for water boy for the local transgender girls high school volleyball team.




Why doesn't he just call himself trans, and play for a woman's football league....

Problem solved...


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 2, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Hey, I can give Colin a job.
> 
> 
> There is an opening for water boy for the local transgender girls high school volleyball team.




Hey.....I just got the solution....he can call himself a woman and play in the lingerie league.........


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hey.....I just got the solution....he can call himself a woman and play in the lingerie league.........



I think Colin should call himself a woman and take up fashion modeling.  Apparently anything goes so long as you say you are a tranny.



*TRUE DAT*


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 2, 2022)

Couchpotato said:


> Im not sure how or why this thread got put into my feed today but I found it funny that the first time you and I interacted was having an argument in this thread.    Glad it didnt lead to us not having good discussions later on.    Anyway wanted to necro this only to thank you for the good debate in the sports forum you've provided.



Thank you.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 2, 2022)

I see Kaepernick wants to play again in the NFL after calling it a "slave auction".  Hypocritical idiot.


----------



## Lesh (Apr 2, 2022)

By the way...how did Tebow do?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 2, 2022)

The Purge said:


> Twitter erupted Monday with accusations of white privilege and racism as leftists went on the attack after Tim Tebow was reportedly set for another shot at playing in the NFL even as national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick still sits on the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd that Tebow try out work?


----------



## Couchpotato (Apr 2, 2022)

Lesh said:


> By the way...how did Tebow do?


Probably about as good as you would expect an over 30 guy who hasnt played football in a number of years trying to play a new position at the highest level would do.  Why?


----------

